# Canon EOS RS Specifications? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 27, 2020)

> Posting this specification list actually kept up last night (silly right?), as I find some of it too good to be true, but as a few of you mentioned on Twitter, this is a rumors site, not a facts site.
> I received this information from two unrelated people, one of which I have had interaction with in the past, and I actually trust neither of them is trolling me in any way. Some of their specifications are slightly different, but they’re still very close.
> One of the sources did mention that the camera may be called the EOS R5, and not the EOS RS, as the model name “was hard to see”.
> The video specifications only came from one source, and they are insane. These are what really caused me to pause, but hopefully, this post brings some clarification.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Equinox (Jan 27, 2020)

errrrrrr hold the phone...Canon isnt *******?


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 27, 2020)

Indeed, too good to be true (?).
But, what if ???


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 27, 2020)

SwissFrank said:


> for every spec level there's a corresponding price level


I don't care!
If the specs are real (CR 1 ! ), I'll have to buy it.
Oops, need to start a hunger strike to raise the money...I said it before, 2020 will be an expensive year for me and many more, I presume!
Anyway, it looks like Canon is listening to customers and reacting to criticism.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 27, 2020)

Interesting if true and will be worthy replacement for both 5DS cameras.


----------



## michoristo (Jan 27, 2020)

Sounds too good to be true, the new 1Dxmkiii can barely pull these specs.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 27, 2020)

Interesting that this suggests the resolution doesn't even match the 5DS. So perhaps this means that Canon doesn't consider this to be a successor to the 5DS, but rather its own thing entirely? These specs seem more like a 5DIV successor than anything, but as has been said in other threads, it's very possible Canon is not adhering to the same niches of camera lines as they have in the past.

Anyway, give me high ISO performance that meets, or hopefully exceeds, the performance of the 5D4 and EOS R at this higher resolution, and I'm happy.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 27, 2020)

More than 2x the throughput of the 1DX3?

Not remotely buying this. 

- A


----------



## Mark3794 (Jan 27, 2020)

I don't know feels like they mixed up the specs of the new EOS R with a new Cinema camera with RF mount maybe? Or probably just made up specs i mean Olympus said more than 6.5 stops of stabilization is impossible while the first Canon body with ibis has 8 stops?


----------



## cosmopotter (Jan 27, 2020)

Yeah... no. No way in hell thats real. I’ll eat my hat if the reason has more than 10fps. It would also not have video specs better than the 1DX3.

No


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 27, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> I don't know feels like they mixed up the specs of the new EOS R with a new Cinema camera with RF mount maybe? Or probably just made up specs i mean Olympus said more than 6.5 stops of stabilization is impossible while the first Canon body with ibis has 8 stops?


We've waited so long for IBIS that when it finally gets here, I expect to be able to do hand-held astrophotography with it.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 27, 2020)

I sure am glad I don't need that FPS speed, but 40mp would be nice to have.

Now for the question: When adapting old film lenses is there a point where the high mpix becomes a problem? I guess I am asking whether or not a camera can be too much horsepower for a lens; exaggerating aberrations, etc?


----------



## cosmopotter (Jan 27, 2020)

cosmopotter said:


> Yeah... no. No way in hell thats real. I’ll eat my hat if the reason has more than 10fps. It would also not have video specs better than the 1DX3.
> 
> No


Let me just supplement that. The only way 8K comes into play is in time lapse


----------



## SteB1 (Jan 27, 2020)

I think the 8k at 30fps RAW and 4K at 120fps means that these specifications are fantasy and made up. The processing power for 8K RAW would be so much above anything else on the market in processing power. I'm very doubtful that such technology exists or will exist for some considerable time - especially to put it in a normal mirrorless body. The 7-8 stops of IS with IBIS and lens IS also seems in the realm of fantasy.


----------



## Mark3794 (Jan 27, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I sure am glad I don't need that FPS speed, but 40mp would be nice to have.
> 
> Now for the question: When adapting old film lenses is there a point where the high mpix becomes a problem? I guess I am asking whether or not a camera can be too much horsepower for a lens; exaggerating aberrations, etc?



If you zoom at 100% you will see more aberrations with a denser sensor, but if you print the images at the same size the high mpx sensor will always be sharper than a low res one using the same lens


----------



## Romain (Jan 27, 2020)

4k 120fps - 7 to 8 stops with IBIS+lens IS - 12/20 fps - 40mp - etc... Is the perfect camera coming? I think i'll sell my mum soon!.. haha


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 27, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> If you zoom at 100% you will see more aberrations with a denser sensor, but if you print the images at the same size the high mpx sensor will always be sharper than a low res one using the same lens


Thanks Mark!


----------



## Stuart (Jan 27, 2020)

"Announcement ahead of CP+ next month " CR1 will fall or flourish very soon then. Wow on the stabilisation.


----------



## jam05 (Jan 27, 2020)

Chaitanya said:


> Interesting if true and will be worthy replacement for both 5DS cameras.


With the new processor and CFexpress throughput, the specs are quite easy to accomplish. As Fuji has already proven. These are speca limited to bus speed and programming


----------



## jam05 (Jan 27, 2020)

As if these are ground breaking attributes. Nothing here is limited by some unusual hardware yet to be introduced already. Setting the bar low won't help camera manufacturers.


----------



## snoke (Jan 27, 2020)

EOS RS like Sony A7S. Video camera. Canon leapfrog with 8K. 8K no crop, 40-45MP make sense. In 2016, Sony A7RII make 42MP sensor and 4K video. Now 2020, Canon leapfrog.

EOS RS new Canon 5D Mark II? Game changer.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Jan 27, 2020)

SteB1 said:


> I think the 8k at 30fps RAW and 4K at 120fps means that these specifications are fantasy and made up. The processing power for 8K RAW would be so much above anything else on the market in processing power. I'm very doubtful that such technology exists or will exist for some considerable time - especially to put it in a normal mirrorless body. The 7-8 stops of IS with IBIS and lens IS also seems in the realm of fantasy.



The processing power wouldn't be much(remember, the 50D hits close to 2K RAW without a sweat), but the storage requirements would be outrageous. Around 80-100 GB per minute. 8K compressed video would put a heavy load on the processor, especially if it's H.265.


----------



## tron (Jan 27, 2020)

it is a rumors site but not a BS site. Please keep it that way since it is my favorite one. I do like it for many other reasons like technical conversations with knowledgeable serious persons, posted photos, etc. So please only plausible rumors.


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 27, 2020)

There are some very plausible items here and others that just arent. It’s what any tantalizing rumor Should be. Just enough truth to make you wonder..... until we get to [email protected] and [email protected] which for NOT being the low MP A7S competitor, manages to hugely outspec the DX3 with presumably the same CPU....


----------



## LesC (Jan 27, 2020)

If it has two card slots as well, a replacement for both the 5DS and 5D MKIV ??


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jan 27, 2020)

From reading the prospective specifications, I managed to figure - quite effortlessly I should say - who was the source. HarryFilm guy.


----------



## tron (Jan 27, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> From reading the prospective specifications, I managed to figure - quite effortlessly I should say - who was the source. HarryFilm guy.


You beat me for 1 min to the exact same post!


----------



## Michael Clark (Jan 27, 2020)

crazyrunner33 said:


> The processing power wouldn't be much(remember, the 50D hits close to 2K RAW without a sweat), but the storage requirements would be outrageous. Around 80-100 GB per minute. 8K compressed video would put a heavy load on the processor, especially if it's H.265.



The 50D does 2K video?


----------



## Kjsheldo (Jan 27, 2020)

Some of this does seem impossible, but if you remove the 8k (could just be a burst mode or timelapse mode) and temper the FPS in photo mode, this would be close to what Canon would need to do to really come back strong in mirrorless. And their strategy of putting out low and midrange bodies with old sensors and tech in them first and then building a stable of amazing lenses BEFORE dropping their highest end model (a 5D and 5Ds replacement with amazing video specs) is a great strategy.

As much as I love the S1H, there aren’t many solid native lenses for Panasonic’s three high end bodies. Not to mention Canon’s EF lenses feel like native lenses on RF cameras.

skeptical, but 120fps in 4k will happen very soon, so that may be true.


----------



## csibra (Jan 27, 2020)

This list is too good for a wishlist too


----------



## Jim Corbett (Jan 27, 2020)

This is CR -1


----------



## tron (Jan 27, 2020)

I am (more than) OK with this part


45mp (One source said 40mp)
IBIS
5 stops with IBIS alone
7-8 stops of correction when used with in-lens stabilization

14fps / 20fps (One source said 12fps / 20fps)
Scroll wheel added to the back
No touchbar
Liveview/Movie toggle like previous EOS DSLRs
Larger capacity battery, but looks like the LP-E6
Irrespective of video features which I do not believe them.

BUT I do not believe the stills photo part either.

This would consolide the high megapixel and the MkV equivalent to one body (especially if it was 40Mpixels and it had 2 cards).

Not bad at all but this is so not Canon. They can but they will get more money from 2 bodies. Even Nikon made D780 with the same mpixel count of D750 (and bettered almost every other aspect).

So I believe Canon will make a similar model (with video specs a notch down) but with 30Mpixels and a much higher one with even less video capabilities and much lower frame rates.


----------



## tron (Jan 27, 2020)

Jim Corbett said:


> This is CR -1


It is good that you put a space between CR and -1 because it is indeed a CR minus one


----------



## Romain (Jan 27, 2020)

SteB1 said:


> I think the 8k at 30fps RAW and 4K at 120fps means that these specifications are fantasy and made up. The processing power for 8K RAW would be so much above anything else on the market in processing power. I'm very doubtful that such technology exists or will exist for some considerable time - especially to put it in a normal mirrorless body. The 7-8 stops of IS with IBIS and lens IS also seems in the realm of fa


Since Z-Cam's are announced, all camera manufacturers are sweating. The lower part of Canon and Sony's cine line are under threat... I'm sure they will implement at least 4K 120fps soon in their mirrorless body and in other cine cameras.


----------



## JoeDavid (Jan 27, 2020)

Canon did admit they were late to offer 4K so maybe [email protected] is accurate but not RAW capture. If the sensor is only 40mp this is not the 5Ds replacement. Sony is up to 61mp already and Canon usually leapfrogs the competition in mp when they take this long to respond.


----------



## mclaren777 (Jan 27, 2020)

I know _exactly_ what is going to happen with this camera...

Whiners demanded two card slots and Canon obliged, but at least one of them is surely going to be CFexpress, which is going to cause a bunch of additional complaining.


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Jan 27, 2020)

IBS combined with IS to have 7-8 stops total is easily doable with the new 400&600 III having 5 stops of built in IS.


----------



## mpmark (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm convinced Sony fanboys are spewing this stuff pretending to have knowledge about Canon so that when the true specs come out people will be horrified as they were propped up to extreme expectations. lol


----------



## Joe Subolefsky (Jan 27, 2020)

Forgot the RF 70-200 also already has 5 stops of IS built in as well.


----------



## mpmark (Jan 27, 2020)

TedYork said:


> At 40 to 45 megapixels? That will be a disappointment for me. I've been a heavy investor to the R system because I was expecting resolution to at least beat my 5DSR.



what on earth can you NOT do with 45mb that hinders you, im curious!


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Jan 27, 2020)

45mp are very large files. I'm very happy with the 30mp, personally. Odd no mention of dual card slots in this one. Honestly I don't care much about IBIS but that's my personal choice. I'm fine with in-lens IS. But 4K 60fps and 120fps?? Holy smokes.


----------



## reefroamer (Jan 27, 2020)

I think there will be qualifiers/limitations* on some of the more extreme specs. Been true in the past. Eg. Is there DPAF with 8k RAW video? Is there eye-tracking or continuous AF at the top FPS? A lot of these specs can be done, with footnotes. Still pretty awesome, though. If it truly outperforms a 1DX3, will it cost any less?


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Quackator (Jan 27, 2020)

5D ergonomics, 5D ergonomics, 5D ergonomics......


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 27, 2020)

mpmark said:


> what on earth can you NOT do with 45mb that hinders you, im curious!


To print a full size photo on a Canon PRO-4000 (44"x66") at 300ppi, you would need a 261 megapixel image. Now, granted that's not realistic, but 300ppi is generally the gold stand for printing resolution.

A 45mp sensor only gives you an anemic 51ppi when printing that large. So yes, when printing large there is a legitimate reason for having those high resolutions. (Edit, ok, my math was wrong, but it's only about 150ppi.)

Now granted, before people jump all over me with the "but the images still look fine when viewing from a normal distance" argument, yes, I admit that they do look *ok*. I have printed an uncropped image from my 5DIV at 44"x66", and it does look ok at a normal distance. But really, it's a little lackluster. If you were printing a photo of a city skyline or something with a lot of detail, it would be really neat to be able to get up close and see the small details, but you can't when the initial photo was only 30mp, or even 45mp.


----------



## Gazwas (Jan 27, 2020)

Article mentions one source says EOS R5 and with these stills specs I believe this is more a mirrorless replacement for the EOS 5DIV than a high resolution EOS Rs camera that has been talked about so much.

40-45MP does not sound high resoltion to me considering the last Canon S camera was 50MP (especially if its 40MP). A standard R is 30MP so Canons high resolution R would would only have 10MP more MP is hard to believe. I don't think you would even notice 10MP more resolution.

I'm hoping for 60+ MP so double the current camera.


----------



## gdanmitchell (Jan 27, 2020)

It would make more sense for it to be a "R5" (where the "5" suggests it is a successor to the 5DIV) than for it to be "RS," which would suggest a lower resolution successor to the 5DsR... which would make no sense at all.


----------



## AccipiterQ (Jan 27, 2020)

To me, this sounds like a conglomeration of the 5DS/r and 5DIV. I feel like that megapixel count will disappoint people wanting a 5DS/r replacement though. Personally, based on the photographic specs alone, I'd buy this in a heartbeat. I was disappointed with the 1DXiii from a photography specs standpoint (I get why the video people were elated though), so I'd shell out the cash for this instead, if these specs come to fruition.


----------



## addola (Jan 27, 2020)

The 1DX Mark III does 5.5K RAW 60 fps (up to 2,600 Mbps). 8K/30 video is four times the size of 4K/30. Sony & Nikon produce 4K @ 120 Mbps & 144 Mbps. Canon's EOS RP does 4K at 120 Mbps (IPB), EOS R does 4K at 480 Mbps (ALL-I). I don't see why Canon can't do 8K video at 480 Mbps (IBP) or 8K (ALL-I) at 1920 Mbps, even if with some limitations.

The same thing goes to 4K/120, which is also four times the size of 4K/30

The question isn't if they can do it, the question is why would they do it?


----------



## Inspired (Jan 27, 2020)

SwissFrank said:


> Besides IBIS what I really want to see is increased dynamic range. They have some patents that would be able to get 14+ stops of range, with a sensor design that'd also be able to avoid rolling shutter. I'd like something like that more than almost anything else.


Let's add to IBIS & dynamic range, better eyeAF with the option to cycle through faces, oh and one last thing, we gotta have 2 card slots. 
I think we have a winner. 
Go Canon go!!!! 

Wait I forgot, this is only wishful thinking


----------



## gdanmitchell (Jan 27, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> To print a full size photo on a Canon PRO-4000 (44"x66") at 300ppi, you would need a 261 megapixel image. Now, granted that's not realistic, but 300ppi is generally the gold stand for printing resolution.
> 
> A 45mp sensor only gives you an anemic 51ppi when printing that large. So yes, when printing large there is a legitimate reason for having those high resolutions.
> 
> Now granted, before people jump all over me with the "but the images still look fine when viewing from a normal distance" argument, yes, I admit that they do look *ok*. I have printed an uncropped image from my 5DIV at 44"x66", and it does look ok at a normal distance. But really, it's a little lackluster. If you were printing a photo of a city skyline or something with a lot of detail, it would be really neat to be able to get up close and see the small details, but you can't when the initial photo was only 30mp, or even 45mp.



I do my own printing and own a 44" Epson printer, so I have some experience with these things.

We most certainly do NOT require native 300 ppl for high quality prints. We do typically interpolate the original image to 300ppi (or, as some prefer on Epson, 360ppi), but we can interpolate from much lower native resolutions and produce excellent quality in very large images. Many regard something around native 180ppi to be the lower threshold.

I don't know where you came up with your 51ppi number. 

I don't have the pixel dimensions for a theoretical 45MP sensor handy but a 5DsR with 50MP has 8688 photo sites on the long dimension and 6792 on the short. You aren't going to make a 44" "tall" print on a 44" printer, more likely 40" with a typical margin, so let's look at a (huge!) 40" x 60" print. 8688 pixels divided by 60" is approximately 150 ppi uninterpolated — or three times higher than your 51 ppl number. Now a 40MP or 45MP sensor would produce a slightly lower native ppi value... but not that much lower.

In any case, a rumored 40MP or 45MP camera is almost certainly NOT the "mirrorless 5DsR." If it exists as described, it is far more likely the "mirrorless 5DIV." That makes logical sense for a whole bunch of reason, including that Canon is not going to decrease the pixel resolution of their high resolution model. 

If the rumors of THAT camera having 75MP or a bit more than 80MP are true (which is likely given the MP resolution of the most recent Sony high MP sensors), then the math does get us to and beyond that minimal 180ppi standard for a 40" x 60" print... which is quite astounding for the full frame sensor.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 27, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I sure am glad I don't need that FPS speed, but 40mp would be nice to have.
> 
> Now for the question: When adapting old film lenses is there a point where the high mpix becomes a problem? I guess I am asking whether or not a camera can be too much horsepower for a lens; exaggerating aberrations, etc?




You have to try it to find out. Uncle Rog said that all lenses benefitted from more pixels, but _how much each lens benefited_ seemed to be a function of how good the lens was:









Canon 5DS and 5DS R Initial Resolution Tests


Like everybody else, we're pretty excited to get our hands on Canon's new 5DS and 5DS R. There are already a lot of hands-on articles about the cameras that probably have told you more than you need to know to make your purchase decision. Of course, for most of the Canon shooters who read this [...]



www.lensrentals.com





Even a battered old 50 1.4 improved its resolution in stepping up from 22 to 50 MP, but not as much as higher quality lenses did.

I can't speak to aberrations, highlighting weaknesses, etc. I still only shoot on the 5D3 myself.

- A


----------



## jolyonralph (Jan 27, 2020)

mpmark said:


> what on earth can you NOT do with 45mb that hinders you, im curious!



Cropping in!


----------



## sanj (Jan 27, 2020)

Most of it will not happen.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jan 27, 2020)

I’d put those video specs at a CR(-1) but otherwise it sounds pretty good to me.
Top build quality, dual slots, IBIS, 5-6 MP EVF, and a next gen sensor relative to my 5D4 and I’m good to go. Even minus one of those things I’d probably still be on board. Itching to try out those new lenses.


----------



## Dest (Jan 27, 2020)

Just don't forget we are expecting two new bodies in the next few months. This looks more like the R5 model (a.k.a R mark II) as oposed to the high megapixel body a.k.a RS (or as might be called - the R5S)


----------



## unfocused (Jan 27, 2020)

I tend to agree that this is a bunch of baloney. How could a "source" know that the battery is new, but looks like the LP-E6 and not be able to tell if the model is "5" or "S." If you've been close enough to see the battery, how could you not have been close enough to see the model number?

Still, playing devil's advocate for a minute here: 45 mp scales down to a respectable 17.5 mp in crop mode. It could be possible that Canon is developing a "hybrid" model in the sense that it offers high resolution in full frame mode and faster fps, etc., in crop mode. Perhaps this is the 7D replacement with a full frame sensor. I doubt it, but it does make for an interesting thought experiment.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 27, 2020)

I never felt limited with the 18MP of the 7d I had nor the 22 MP of the 5DII I have just now, I can't see any benefit 40 odd MP and surely would want to go medium format above that mark. Medium format cameras aren't going much above the 1D bodies now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

please GOD, let this Specs be true......


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 27, 2020)

AccipiterQ said:


> To me, this sounds like a conglomeration of the 5DS/r and 5DIV. I feel like that megapixel count will disappoint people wanting a 5DS/r replacement though. Personally, based on the photographic specs alone, I'd buy this in a heartbeat. I was disappointed with the 1DXiii from a photography specs standpoint (I get why the video people were elated though), so I'd shell out the cash for this instead, if these specs come to fruition.




This is roughly 4.5x the stills throughput of the 5D4. 

So no, this is a 5DS and _1DX3_. Then with IBIS. Then on a major dose of steroids.

Which is to say that it is nonsense.

- A


----------



## trounds (Jan 27, 2020)

If true, sign me up. I want one!!


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 27, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Still, playing devil's advocate for a minute here: 45 mp scales down to a respectable 17.5 mp in crop mode. It could be possible that Canon is developing a "hybrid" model in the sense that it offers high resolution in full frame mode and faster fps, etc., in crop mode. Perhaps this is the 7D replacement with a full frame sensor. I doubt it, but it does make for an interesting thought experiment.




Sure, but a $6,000 super camera is not a replacement for a 7D.

Build some rocket ship with an FF shutter, FF DPAF, metering, etc. only to have some users lock it in crop turbo-mode for its entire usage? I just don't see it. At least not at a 7D price point. I could see it as a nice option for those parting with a lot more money for the second coming of the 1DS line.

- A


----------



## Kjsheldo (Jan 27, 2020)

While the high-resolution model seems to be wanted, I really think Canon needs to release their high-end workhorse mirrorless first (the 5D replacement). In that way, these specs make sense, though still a long shot. However, if the Canon R5D (the mirrorless 5DV) doesn't match the 1DXIII for video specs, it will be very disappointing. At the end of the day, the 1DX III is being bought by professional photographers in sports, wildlife, Olympics, etc. And the video features are an added bonus. But in that form factor and with that weight, a dedicated video camera may be more useful. 

But a mirrorless form factor that can be used on one-handed gimbals and is smaller and lighter is GREAT for video and as b-cams to C200/500s etc. And mirrorless cameras just make more sense for video (hence why all cinema cameras are mirror-LESS).


----------



## gouldopfl (Jan 27, 2020)

michoristo said:


> Sounds too good to be true, the new 1Dxmkiii can barely pull these specs.


Different camera for different uses. I would think that if this is close to true, it will probably be priced in the range of Sony's top line camera. If Canon were smart, they would undercut Sony by 500.00 and rely on their RF lenses. The RF lenses are far superior to anything Sony has.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 27, 2020)

gdanmitchell said:


> I don't know where you came up with your 51ppi number.



You're right, I dunno how I messed it up, guess I'm not that good at math. I calculated again, and a 45mp sensor makes a 150ppi photo at 44x66".

Anyway, that still falls under your theoretical lower limit of 180ppi.

And when you say "interpolate" you're talking about resizing. Yeah I know, it's more advanced than that, it's running the image through algorithms to get the most possible detail.

But at the end of the day, whatever fancy name you want to give it, you're blowing up the image. You're trying to coax detail out of the original file that isn't really there, simple as that. And I've done it too when I've made 44x66" prints. Yeah, they look ok. But they'd look better if it was native resolution from the original file and not enlarged by a computer algorithm after the fact.


----------



## mpmark (Jan 27, 2020)

jolyonralph said:


> Cropping in!



i get that but cramming more and more photocells into an area that is not increasing also has its disadvantages, there are more dissadvantages to it then the advantage of cropping.
If you're cropping then you're not close enough, if you cant get close enough buy a longer lens. I do agree that cropping is nice but there are far more advantages to 45 or less MP at this point. 30 is plenty in my book!


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 27, 2020)

Come to think of it, these specs in a 1-series mirrorless body would surpass even the 1DX3 itself.

It will do everything the 1DX3 can and have high res and have IBIS and have a bunch of video superpowers I don't understand.

This would be priced even above the 1DX3.

Again: the only conclusion here is that this is nonsense.

- A


----------



## Inspired (Jan 27, 2020)

No word on eyeAF? 
I hope they give the option to shoot 24 & 32/36mp raw for times when you don't need such a big file. 
If these rumors become facts, poor Sony, so Canon have the ergonomics, the lens and now these specs, wow.


----------



## mpmark (Jan 27, 2020)

I honestly dont see this camera happening, not now. It would kill the 1dxiii, that alone tells me this is false.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 27, 2020)

unfocused said:


> I tend to agree that this is a bunch of baloney. How could a "source" know that the battery is new, but looks like the LP-E6 and not be able to tell if the model is "5" or "S." If you've been close enough to see the battery, how could you not have been close enough to see the model number?


Maybe the battery is just that big.


----------



## WelshTony (Jan 27, 2020)

States "Scroll Wheel" added but no mention of joy stick for moving AF point. Not really a fan of the swiping a finger across the screen to move the AF point.
Also new battery??? Does that mean I'll have to ditch my stock of LP-E6 that I've built up for another expensive battery?


----------



## keithcooper (Jan 27, 2020)

Oh, I do hope it isn't a 5Ds followup... 

All those FPS and video specs are for 5D users (as well as being somewhat 'optimistic')


----------



## fox40phil (Jan 27, 2020)

I thought the Rs would be the high MP model? with around 80MPs? 

Like many said... to good to be true! THIS would be INSANE! and also a cashcow! ...would instantly sell my 5DIV & RP


----------



## unfocused (Jan 27, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> This is roughly 4.5x the stills throughput of the 5D4.
> 
> So no, this is a 5DS and _1DX3_. Then with IBIS. Then on a major dose of steroids.
> 
> Which is to say that it is nonsense.



Plus, this would need a vastly improved autofocus system to take advantage of the rumored specs. So, you'd have to add into it a 1Dx III-style autofocus. Pushing the price up even more.



ahsanford said:


> Sure, but a $6,000 super camera is not a replacement for a 7D.
> 
> Build some rocket ship with an FF shutter, FF DPAF, metering, etc. only to have some users lock it in crop turbo-mode for its entire usage? I just don't see it. At least not at a 7D price point. I could see it as a nice option for those parting with a lot more money for the second coming of the 1DS line.



I threw it out there for discussion, but I agree, it doesn't make sense because of the price point. More expensive than the 7DII, but weaker specs? Nope. Doesn't work. 

However, I'm not completely insane. Ever since I bought the 5DIV, I've been thinking that eventually the resolution of full frame bodies will reduce the need for high end crop sensor bodies. The nice thing about the R is that you can seamlessly switch to crop mode in the viewfinder, so I do think Canon may want to get the resolution up high enough to make the crop mode an acceptable alternative. 

But, as you correctly point out, the price point is likely to be prohibitive.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 27, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> We've waited so long for IBIS that when it finally gets here, I expect to be able to do hand-held astrophotography with it.


The longest you can expose for with a 35mm lens on FF without seeing a star trail is 14.3s. Using the 1/f rule, 8 stops of IS will give 256/35s for handholding, which is 7.3s. So, that's just about perfect for hand-held astrophotography!


----------



## unfocused (Jan 27, 2020)

WelshTony said:


> ...Not really a fan of the swiping a finger across the screen to move the AF point...



I suspect that the finger swipe is the new standard for mirrorless and that we will need to adapt to it. Or, use a DSLR.


----------



## slclick (Jan 27, 2020)

I would be very surprised that the people wanting a 5Ds/r followup in a mirrorless body would outnumber those wanting a 'regular' 5D mirrorless stye body. General purpose over niche, right?


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 27, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The longest you can expose for with a 35mm lens on FF without seeing a star trail is 14.3s. Using the 1/f rule, 8 stops of IS will give 256/35s for handholding, which is 7.3s. So, that's just about perfect for hand-held astrophotography!


Good. Putting my tripod on ebay now...


----------



## Bishop80 (Jan 27, 2020)

unfocused said:


> I tend to agree that this is a bunch of baloney. How could a "source" know that the battery is new, but looks like the LP-E6 and not be able to tell if the model is "5" or "S." If you've been close enough to see the battery, how could you not have been close enough to see the model number?


Never know... could be someone like a janitor at the facility who is around this stuff every day but can only get so close  . I'm sure Canon Rumors isn't tellin' !


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 27, 2020)

unfocused said:


> However, I'm not completely insane. Ever since I bought the 5DIV, I've been thinking that eventually the resolution of full frame bodies will reduce the need for high end crop sensor bodies. The nice thing about the R is that you can seamlessly switch to crop mode in the viewfinder, so I do think Canon may want to get the resolution up high enough to make the crop mode an acceptable alternative.
> 
> But, as you correctly point out, the price point is likely to be prohibitive.




Cropping high-res is a possible solution for the high end crop crowd, but that camp will expect that FF shutter to bang away at very high speeds.

It reads like a supercar. IMHO, dropping a crop sensor and crop shutter into an EOS R body makes so much more sense for the 7D crowd than hoping to crop down a $6k+ 1DS-like body.

- A


----------



## Gazwas (Jan 27, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> I never felt limited with the 18MP of the 7d I had nor the 22 MP of the 5DII I have just now, I can't see any benefit 40 odd MP and surely would want to go medium format above that mark. Medium format cameras aren't going much above the 1D bodies now.


I would love to be shooting with a Phase One IQ4 150 but at £45,000 with a single lens it just doesn't make any economical sense to own a camera like that any longer. I stopped buying Phase One with the P65 and can capture pretty much anything now with 35mm FF digital. The Sony A7IV at 61MP seems to do very well with that number of pixels on a FF chip without any drawbacks over the previous 42MP version so I don't see an issue with Canon doing similar.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 27, 2020)

slclick said:


> I would be very surprised that the people wanting a 5Ds/r followup in a mirrorless body would outnumber those wanting a 'regular' 5D mirrorless stye body. General purpose over niche, right?




Sure, but:
​Specs of this particular rumor​.​.​.​.​.​.​.​.​.​.​.​.​.​.​.​.​.​.​.​1DX3 specs​.​.​.​.​.​.​.​.​5D4 specs​.​EOS R specs​

The EOS R2 is not terribly far off sensor/horsepower-wise to the current 5D4. I'm not saying the EOS R is the mirrorless 5D4 (it's not), but some its performance specs are similar. 

But this rumor is not remotely the 32 x 10, 36 x 8 sort of logical spec list you'd get in a future 5D5 or EOS R2.

So I don't see this rumor as the death knell for the 5DS line or the specs for a future flagship 5D5. 

It is neither of them. It's a fantasy.

- A


----------



## AlanF (Jan 27, 2020)

unfocused said:


> .... Ever since I bought the 5DIV, I've been thinking that eventually the resolution of full frame bodies will reduce the need for high end crop sensor bodies. The nice thing about the R is that you can seamlessly switch to crop mode in the viewfinder, so I do think Canon may want to get the resolution up high enough to make the crop mode an acceptable alternative.
> 
> But, as you correctly point out, the price point is likely to be prohibitive.


I'm very happy with my 50 Mpx 5DSR, equivalent to a 20 Mpx. But, the large file sizes are a pain.


----------



## preppyak (Jan 27, 2020)

michoristo said:


> Sounds too good to be true, the new 1Dxmkiii can barely pull these specs.


Yep, if this existed as is for an EOS R camera, it'd probably be pushing the $10k price line. It'd instantly cannabalize 1DX sales, which would also be weird.


----------



## Bob Howland (Jan 27, 2020)

No information about the focusing?!? I want all the goodies that Peter Read Miller mentioned in his review(s). Since most of it seemed to be firmware based, regardless of the source of image, it should be possible.

Update: Wild guess: 14FPS is for a 1.3X crop mode and 20FPS is for a 1.6X crop mode. Both of these numbers bring the pixels/second rate below the 1DX3.


----------



## slclick (Jan 27, 2020)

*I just spent my yearly camera gear budget on glass and accessories, so of course Canon will come out with the body I have been waiting for. *


----------



## docsmith (Jan 27, 2020)

The M6II is doing 32 MP at 14 fps. At base ISO, that is more or less 32 MB x 14 = 448 MB/sec. At higher ISO, that is ~50 MP x 14 fps = 700 MB/sec

The 1DX II is 20 MB x 20 fps = 400 MB/Sec and ~35 MB x 20 fps = 700 MB/sec. So, the 1DX III is performing at about the same clip as the M6 II.

CF Express cards (which I am very excited about) are 1 to 4 GB/sec. So, the 1DX III for stills isn't even challenging the CF Express card. 

This rumor (for stills): 12 x 40 MB = 480 MB/sec up to 14 x say 60 MB (high ISO) = 840 MB/sec. I avoided the 20 fps rumored for, assuming, liveview as I wonder if that will be crippled somehow.

My point is simple, 12 to 14 fps for a 40-45 MB sensor is throughput Canon is already doing with the M6II, 1DX III and is less than a CF Express card. 

I find the stills specs plausible. And if Canon wants to make a splash with the R, smart on their behalf.

The video specs....technically, 8K @ 30 fps is ~1 GB/sec (base ISO), so that is what a CF Express card could do. I just so not see why they would do this. That strikes me more of a spec I would expect on a C500.


----------



## Fran Decatta (Jan 27, 2020)

hope to see the real announcement on CP+ this next month. Some of those specs are too good to be true, in deed, but the IBIS in combination with the IS looks awesome and more "realistic" than the rest. More to come,...


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 27, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> I can't see any benefit 40 odd MP and surely would want to go medium format above that mark. Medium format cameras aren't going much above the 1D bodies now.




I was unaware that a modern medium format system had dozens of professional optical instruments priced between $1-2k that tap the full AF functionality of that platform.

As this industry has always shown:

Not everyone who wants detail has the patience, budget or predilection to shoot MF over FF.
MF cannot remotely touch all the bases that an FF system conveniently can: portability, affordability, reach, and AF in particular.
Folks seems to buy FF glass and stay in that ecosystem.
I'm not opposed to MF. But MF needs a far far far stronger value proposition than resolution, bit depth, and leaf shutters. FF can simply do more for less money.

- A


----------



## Trankilstef (Jan 27, 2020)

If it would have say 6k30p instead of 8k30p RAW, it would have got me thinking... But hey, even the 1dx mkIII can't output this so why should Canon release something like this? Of course if this is close to truth, they would destroy all comptetition, but doing so they would also destroy their own 1dx MkIII, except for those who absolutely need the extra speed and buffer.


----------



## tron (Jan 27, 2020)

AlanF said:


> The longest you can expose for with a 35mm lens on FF without seeing a star trail is 14.3s. Using the 1/f rule, 8 stops of IS will give 256/35s for handholding, which is 7.3s. So, that's just about perfect for hand-held astrophotography!


Actually there will be startrail much sooner. The 500 rule does not apply for high mpixel camers. It doesn't even apply for 30mpixel (5DIV) if we are going to check at pixel level. I was using 14mm lens and I could see startrail at 25sec (even at 20 sec if I pixel peeped).

I cannot think of using any kind of stabilizer without any tripod but I believe you were aware of all these and were half joking and "playing" with numbers anyway 

EDIT: I believe there is camera that uses IBIS to help with astrophotography. That would be a nice feature (using sidereal and half-sidereal tracking maybe).


----------



## mppix (Jan 27, 2020)

None of these specs are outrageous in the sense that they are technically impossible. I would not exclude that Canon is testing exactly this body. However, some may not perform to expectations (without a series of *). We will have to wait and see what specs make it in the release version.


----------



## tron (Jan 27, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> To print a full size photo on a Canon PRO-4000 (44"x66") at 300ppi, you would need a 261 megapixel image. Now, granted that's not realistic, but 300ppi is generally the gold stand for printing resolution.
> 
> A 45mp sensor only gives you an anemic 51ppi when printing that large. So yes, when printing large there is a legitimate reason for having those high resolutions.
> 
> Now granted, before people jump all over me with the "but the images still look fine when viewing from a normal distance" argument, yes, I admit that they do look *ok*. I have printed an uncropped image from my 5DIV at 44"x66", and it does look ok at a normal distance. But really, it's a little lackluster. If you were printing a photo of a city skyline or something with a lot of detail, it would be really neat to be able to get up close and see the small details, but you can't when the initial photo was only 30mp, or even 45mp.


If 45mp cann't do it 50 can't too. So what were you doing with 5DsR. You need the new MF cameras. Which makes us wonder how other people did without them a few years ago.


----------



## notacoach (Jan 27, 2020)

I don't care about super-high res, but I'd give my kingdom for a thumbwheel! Rented the R a couple of times and really enjoyed it (and LOVED that magical 24-70 F2!!), but the touch bar/lack of thumbwheel was a real dealbreaker for me. I want to replace my 5d3 and am hoping to go mirrorless with my next upgrade, but Need.That.Thumbwheel.!! Rebel handling in a high end camera doesn't cut it for professional use.


----------



## Kit. (Jan 27, 2020)

It could be 20 fps in 20Mpix crop mode. I'd buy it (in both senses).

Although... no insect eye AF? Canon is *******!


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 27, 2020)

docsmith said:


> The M6II is doing 32 MP at 14 fps. At base ISO, that is more or less 32 MB x 14 = 448 MB/sec. At higher ISO, that is ~50 MP x 14 fps = 700 MB/sec
> 
> The 1DX II is 20 MB x 20 fps = 400 MB/Sec and ~35 MB x 20 fps = 700 MB/sec. So, the 1DX III is performing at about the same clip as the M6 II.
> ...
> ...




45 x 20 is not plausible in the next 12 months, full stop.

45 x 14 is plausible (42x12, 60x10 cameras exist today), but it makes no sense for Canon to do:

It's a cosmic leap forward for the 5D# line.
It's a resolution setback from 2015 for the 5DS line.
It still somewhat dunks on the 1DX3 (IBIS, video, stills detail without limting the fps too badly), so all price point logic goes to hell.
It just doesn't add up unless Canon is panicking and doesn't mind angering all the folks who recently got in on a new body. That's not how they operate.

- A


----------



## tron (Jan 27, 2020)

There will be disatisfied people no matter what even with these specs. Embrace for disappointment when the real camera gets out  No matter how good it will prove to be ! I believe many will react negatively without even touching it!


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (Jan 27, 2020)

One thing is certain ...

The REAL announcement with either crucify or exalt the 2 sources of the rumor permanently, whether they can be trusted.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 27, 2020)

Call me optimistic, but if EVER there were a time for Canon to be bold, to be generous with specs and build and features, to do the 100% unexpected, YES! I'm ready to preorder.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 27, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Call me optimistic, but if EVER there were a time for Canon to be bold, to be generous with specs and build and features, to do the 100% unexpected, YES! I'm ready to preorder.




[taps on mic]: You are optimistic. 

(But good on you for it.)

- A


----------



## tron (Jan 27, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> [taps on mic]: You are optimistic.
> 
> (But good on you for it.)
> 
> - A


Ok a question: do you think the specific rumor is more or less probable in relation to the possibility for a new 50mm 1.4 IS lens


----------



## AlanF (Jan 27, 2020)

tron said:


> Actually there will be startrail much sooner. The 500 rule does not apply for high mpixel camers. It doesn't even apply for 30mpixel (5DIV) if we are going to check at pixel level. I was using 14mm lens and I could see startrail at 25sec (even at 20 sec if I pixel peeped).
> 
> I cannot think of using any kind of stabilizer without any tripod but I believe you were aware of all these and were half joking and "playing" with numbers anyway
> 
> EDIT: I believe there is camera that uses IBIS to help with astrophotography. That would be a nice feature (using sidereal and half-sidereal tracking maybe).


I was having some fun!


----------



## Gloads (Jan 27, 2020)

Sounds like CR0, as the 1DX3 represents the state of the art for Canon at 20.1MP x 20 FPS. The best you should get from the R5 is 9FPS at 45MP using the same technology, at half(ish) the price. Why would one expect higher throughput than the 1DX3?

I would rather have MP and/or DR than FPS. I have held off switching to Sony by the RS. If it is 45MP and not 75MP, I will switch to Sony, as all my lenses are EF, and I will replace them either way.


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 27, 2020)

Instant buy if price will not be higher than 4500$.


----------



## mpb001 (Jan 27, 2020)

Of almost all of these rumored specs, I find the IBIS most likely.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 27, 2020)

WelshTony said:


> States "Scroll Wheel" added but no mention of joy stick for moving AF point. Not really a fan of the swiping a finger across the screen to move the AF point.
> Also new battery??? Does that mean I'll have to ditch my stock of LP-E6 that I've built up for another expensive battery?


If this is real, and if you are willing to buy it... then yes. The rumor says different battery.


----------



## Moya (Jan 27, 2020)

If true, this is will be my next camera. I've wanted an upgrade to the Mk4 in mirrorless and this looks like it fits the bill. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 27, 2020)

Inspired said:


> No word on eyeAF?
> I hope they give the option to shoot 24 & 32/36mp raw for times when you don't need such a big file.
> If these rumors become facts, poor Sony, so Canon have the ergonomics, the lens and now these specs, wow.


Eye-AF is a given.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 27, 2020)

preppyak said:


> Yep, if this existed as is for an EOS R camera, it'd probably be pushing the $10k price line. It'd instantly cannabalize 1DX sales, which would also be weird.


Not a whole lot of people can buy a 1DX Mark III. This, at more than twice the price, would not hurt the 1DX Mark III. One thing is certain; it will not be a $10K camera.


----------



## EOSEFSRFISUSMDIGIC (Jan 27, 2020)

preppyak said:


> Yep, if this existed as is for an EOS R camera, it'd probably be pushing the $10k price line. It'd instantly cannabalize 1DX sales, which would also be weird.



Or... The SLRs are on their way out, they gave it a last go as an homage and please this crowd and now they're giving everyone reasons to move to mirrorless by introducing a unicorn.


----------



## bitcars (Jan 27, 2020)

I like 45 Mpx much more than the rumored 70 Mpx. It has better balance between efforts in post and details for my photograph, and I am sure most people don't need that much high res (unless you are Tony and need to future-proof your family photos). 

The rest of the specs are hard to believe (Background voice: What do you mean canon innovated??), but even if 75% is true it is still a phenomenal camera. I think I'm a buyer.


----------



## Moya (Jan 27, 2020)

bitcars said:


> I like 45 Mpx much more than the rumored 70 Mpx. It has better balance between efforts in post and details for my photograph, and I am sure most people don't need that much high res (unless you are Tony and need to future-proof your family photos).
> 
> The rest of the specs are hard to believe (Background voice: What do you mean canon innovated??), but even if 75% is true it is still a phenomenal camera. I think I'm a buyer.


Exactly, 45 Mpx hits a sweet spot between performance and high resolution. I don't shoot video so the video specs aren't as important to me. That said, having good video specs would make this an all around win.


----------



## Antono Refa (Jan 27, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> To print a full size photo on a Canon PRO-4000 (44"x66") at 300ppi, you would need a 261 megapixel image. Now, granted that's not realistic, but 300ppi is generally the gold stand for printing resolution.



What would you like to print that large that people would still want to look at from such a short distance, you'd need 300ppi?


----------



## docsmith (Jan 27, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> 45 x 20 is not plausible in the next 12 months, full stop.
> 
> 45 x 14 is plausible (42x12, 60x10 cameras exist today), but it makes no sense for Canon to do:
> 
> ...



Like I said, I suspect the 45 x 20, if it were to happen, would be crippled in some way....that said, your reasoning could be correct, but a few points:

 Jumping to 14 fps was a pretty significant jump for the M line up...yet they just did it with the M6 II. I agree, I'll be surprised if the "5D#" line gets 14 fps (I was hoping for 10 fps), but, just to point out the obvious, the "R5" is not a "D5"....Canon could have easily adjusted their thinking on what the lineup will look like. 
Yes, 40-45 MP is fewer MP than the 5DR(s). First, this does not sound like the "high MP" equivalent. It sounds more like a sporty 5DIV. So, those dots do not necessarily connect. Second, Canon pointed out that the 1DX III was an "effective" bump in resolution with a better anti aliasing filter. So, 40-45 MP may atleast be equivalent to a 50 MP 5DsR. But, again, I do not read this as a "High MP" camera
1Ds are more than just specs. They ergonomics, build quality, and dependability. So, dunking on a few specs, fine. Especially if Canon gives the 1DX III users a few things the R5 doesn't have (better weathersealing, battery life, shutter life, autofocus, autofocus and autofocus, etc). Plus, if Canon wants to appease the current 1D users but then get everyone else to transition to an R...this does make sense to me.
What recent new body? 5DIV? R? M6II? Really, only the 1DxIII, but see above, that is a specialty animal and it would be very easy to have a feature rich camera more aimed at the higher end masses. Something that is more targeting Sony A7RIII/IV.
I find the video spec's hardest to believe. Canon would have had to decide to really go "all in" (I would not call it panicking) to have those video specs.

Nice thing is, if rumor holds, we find out within a month. Watch, it'll be a 82MP beast with 3 fps.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 27, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Eye-AF is a given.



How do you get eye-AF to stay on the eye YOU want it on? Mine always jumps from eye to eye, and at f/2.2 and wider, that's frustrating. I gave up on it, even with all the latest fw updates...


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 27, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> I was unaware that a modern medium format system had dozens of professional optical instruments priced between $1-2k that tap the full AF functionality of that platform.
> 
> As this industry has always shown:
> 
> ...



https://www.parkcameras.com/p/20155...-gfx-100-medium-format-mirrorless-camera-body is the one I was looking at, its only £3000 more than a 1Dx Mark III. Its not pocket change, but it is MF and on an equal weight footing with a 1d.


----------



## Gazwas (Jan 27, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> https://www.parkcameras.com/p/20155...-gfx-100-medium-format-mirrorless-camera-body is the one I was looking at, its only £3000 more than a 1Dx Mark III. Its not pocket change, but it is MF and on an equal weight footing with a 1d.


Cropped sensor MF so not really proper MF.


----------



## ved112dei (Jan 27, 2020)

Sounds too good to be true, if they provide [email protected] I'm in 
If above specs are true, what price do we have to pay $6K or above


----------



## koketso (Jan 27, 2020)

I could believe everything...

...except the 4k120fps.


----------



## tron (Jan 27, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> [taps on mic]: You are optimistic.
> 
> (But good on you for it.)
> 
> - A


We will all be like  when the real camera get's announced if we are to believe that rumor. And for what's worth I do think stupid of Canon not making that 50 1.4 IS lens. It isn't as if they hadn't made already 24 28 and 35 new IS lenses.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 27, 2020)

docsmith said:


> 1Ds are more than just specs. They ergonomics, build quality, and dependability. So, dunking on a few specs, fine. Especially if Canon gives the 1DX III users a few things the R5 doesn't have (better weathersealing, battery life, shutter life, autofocus, autofocus and autofocus, etc). Plus, if Canon wants to appease the current 1D users but then get everyone else to transition to an R...this does make sense to me.




Agree, but there also comes an inflection point where pure horsepower actually _can_ trump the unspoken things that make the 1-series so great.

A 45 x 20 FF mirrorless body -- even in an underfeatured EOS R sort of setup -- will absolutely erode 1DX3 sales to some extent.

- A


----------



## mb66energy (Jan 27, 2020)

8k movie? - The sensor res supports this: 8 x (2/3 * 8) gives around 43 MPix.
Great to downscale from 8k to 4k and have a 4x post zoom for 1080p.
But just if this camera is 1000 € I need a 32 TByte storage, a new well powered PC and an 8k display to use the 8k advantage. This is another 10...20k to spend!
Well, now I am trying to do some video stuff with 1080p which is good enough for some simple documentary / explanatory video (just 480p would do for that).


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 27, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> https://www.parkcameras.com/p/20155...-gfx-100-medium-format-mirrorless-camera-body is the one I was looking at, its only £3000 more than a 1Dx Mark III. Its not pocket change, but it is MF and on an equal weight footing with a 1d.




Sure. I'm not saying you can't buy an MF body at a reaonable price these days. I'm saying few would want to. 

There is so much baggage, limitations and cost (above and beyond the body cost) when moving to MF. 

- A


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 27, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> What would you like to print that large that people would still want to look at from such a short distance, you'd need 300ppi?


Like I said, something like a city skyline/view from a skyscraper... Would be neat to be able to look at it from a normal viewing distance, but then also to be able to get close and see details right down to people. I took some photos off of the Empire State Building a few years ago and printed one fairly large. You can make out people walking on the street in the foreground, but they are little more than black dots at the resolution I shot it at.


----------



## sanj (Jan 27, 2020)

Hyperion said:


> Instant buy if price will not be higher than 4500$.


I think it will be less than $3000


----------



## cellomaster27 (Jan 27, 2020)

only read the first page.. don't need to read the rest. This is a complete waste of time and a joke. 40MP and 8K 30fps? HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA Even IF the 1Dx3 equivalent for the RF mount was to come, this is just ridiculous. Forget about a new crazy ML canon.. I'm going to expect something crazy this coming April fools from this site.. better not fail me then CR! I want something bigger than this.


----------



## slclick (Jan 27, 2020)

But who reads official Canon announcements then reflects back on what was bandied around on CR and gets upset because they were led astray by a CR2?


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 27, 2020)

sanj said:


> I think it will be less than $3000




This is technically the correct answer:

It does not cost anything if it never happens.

- A


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 27, 2020)

Trankilstef said:


> If it would have say 6k30p instead of 8k30p RAW, it would have got me thinking... But hey, even the 1dx mkIII can't output this so why should Canon release something like this? Of course if this is close to truth, they would destroy all comptetition, but doing so they would also destroy their own 1dx MkIII, except for those who absolutely need the extra speed and buffer.



8k needs a 36-ish MP sensor, so with its puny 20MP the 1dx3 can't do 8k, 6k at most. But current Canon cameras only do 400-450MPixels/s, 8k30p would need about 1000-1200MPixel/s.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 27, 2020)

I think that that video specification is where the technical challenge comes in. A sensor readout fast enough to support the specs requires a leap in the technology currently in use by Canon. In addition to the heat generated by the faster components, some form of advancement in the sensor is needed to get the speeds along with high quality. Canon has tons of patents on how to improve sensors, but since we have not seen those improvements, they must now have found a reliable and affordable way to get a jump in performance. It isn't just heat and processor power, a lot of things have to improve. Canon is not going to change the formula that works for them, the selling price is critical to their success, so they squeeze every penny to hit a target price.


----------



## gregster (Jan 27, 2020)

Assuming this is even true, perhaps they are using dual DIGIC X vs the single in the 1DX3 to achieve the throughput? The 5DSR also used dual DIGIC.


----------



## tron (Jan 27, 2020)

gregster said:


> Assuming this is even true, perhaps they are using dual DIGIC X vs the single in the 1DX3 to achieve the throughput? The 5DSR also used dual DIGIC.


Yes 5DsR used Dual Digic 6 but 1DxII used dual Digic 6+ (and yet a 3rd lower capacity one for metering) . The 1 series body was also the one with more processing power (or Mpixels/sec if you will)


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 27, 2020)

gregster said:


> Assuming this is even true, perhaps they are using dual DIGIC X vs the single in the 1DX3 to achieve the throughput? The 5DSR also used dual DIGIC.



Canon has said that 'Digic X' is more a platform than it is a single chip, implying they can make it bigger/hotter/faster and smaller/cooler/slower depending on the needs of the camera.
Having said that, I doubt they'll put a version that's twice as fast/hot in a physically smaller body. Unless the one in the 1dx3 runs so cool ice cubes fall out of the cfexpress slots.


----------



## tron (Jan 27, 2020)

Nikon has mimiced in D780 Magic Lantern's Dual ISO feature in the sense they have dual amplification circuits. One would expect Canon would do a similar thing to increase DR. (I beleive they have a similar patent for many years).


----------



## bbb34 (Jan 27, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> The 50D does 2K video?



Yes, the 50D does take video!

It only takes Magic Lantern to enable this capability, and there is no audio input or microphone.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 27, 2020)

Romain said:


> Since Z-Cam's are announced, all camera manufacturers are sweating. The lower part of Canon and Sony's cine line are under threat... I'm sure they will implement at least 4K 120fps soon in their mirrorless body and in other cine cameras.


Good point, and so much for what's possible or not, and z-cam uses CFast cards. CFExpress opens a whole new door for video. Maybe Prograde had some inside info when they decided to focus on CFExpress. If 50% of this rumor is true, get ready to lighten your wallets. First the body, then the CFExpress cards, and finally all those really nice expensive RF lenses .


----------



## MadScotsman (Jan 27, 2020)

mclaren777 said:


> I know _exactly_ what is going to happen with this camera...
> 
> Whiners demanded two card slots and Canon obliged, but at least one of them is surely going to be CFexpress, which is going to cause a bunch of additional complaining.



It's already started. The card-slot cry-bullies have already started in about the rumors of one of them being CFExpress and one not. But if BOTH were CFExpress they'd whine about the expense. If BOTH were SD they'd whine about the speed. 

They were always going to cry about something.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jan 27, 2020)

MadScotsman said:


> It's already started. The card-slot cry-bullies have already started in about the rumors of one of them being CFExpress and one not. But if BOTH were CFExpress they'd whine about the expense. If BOTH were SD they'd whine about the speed.
> 
> They were always going to cry about something.


Cannon should make a camera for you guys with zero slots since you obviously don’t think your pictures are worth preserving. 
Btw. Whining about other people whining is still just whining.


----------



## ordinaryfilmmaker (Jan 27, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



I can see why this ket you up. I am excited to see such bold specs coming out. Let's hope it is not priced too high and the cripple hammer is just a small rock hammer. Looking forward to see more.


----------



## ozturert (Jan 27, 2020)

Then Canon will come up with 2 bodies: 40-45MP 5D IV replacement and 80MP 5DSr replacement.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 27, 2020)

Inspired said:


> spe





Trankilstef said:


> If it would have say 6k30p instead of 8k30p RAW, it would have got me thinking... But hey, even the 1dx mkIII can't output this so why should Canon release something like this? Of course if this is close to truth, they would destroy all comptetition, but doing so they would also destroy their own 1dx MkIII, except for those who absolutely need the extra speed and buffer.


Those who buy a 1 series are those who need the speed, the buffer, and the battleship construction. They also need the BIG body to balance the BIG lenses that they almost always use. This would have little effect on 1DX III sales.


----------



## Deleted member 68328 (Jan 27, 2020)

This camera's fps is too quick and the MP count being lower than the 5D S makes me think that this is more of 5D mirrorless equivalent, than a 5D S mirrorless equivalent.


----------



## Laslen (Jan 27, 2020)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Cannon should make a card for you guys with zero slots since you obviously don’t think your pictures are worth preserving.
> Btw. Whining about other people whining is still just whining.


I can tell you where nobody whines about two card slots... the forums for Canon's competitors who have been putting two card slots in their mirrorless bodies for a long time.

You'll never see someone on there saying, "Omg I hate having two card slots, they need to take one out!"


----------



## tron (Jan 27, 2020)

koketso said:


> I could believe everything...
> 
> ...except the 4k120fps.


And the mentioned mpixel/fps combinations. These are above 1DxIV (yes IV) level!


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 27, 2020)

Dragon said:


> Those who buy a 1 series are those who need the speed, the buffer, and the battleship construction. They also need the BIG body to balance the BIG lenses that they almost always use. This would have little effect on 1DX III sales.




Disagree. Not everyone slinging around a 1-series camera is some ball turret gunning sports sideline photog or Nat Geo wildlifer who needs a built-for-war ruggedized instrument.

Some are reach obsessed birders. 45x20 would open up all kinds of cropportunities for them.

Some are the younger crowd who just want crazy throughput even if it's not 1-series indestructible.

Some get one because it's the most affordable higher end Canon video rig they can build, but they would welcome a smaller offering or one with a tilty-flippy.

Some are reportage folks, who don't need or want a big conspicuous instrument to cover (say) city events or local politics.


We don't know the price of this unicorn of a camera, or if it will ever happen. But if it does happen, [45 x 20] + IBIS + [heretofore-unheard-of video specs] will ab-so-lutely steal some degree of 1DX3 business.

- A


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 27, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> How do you get eye-AF to stay on the eye YOU want it on? Mine always jumps from eye to eye, and at f/2.2 and wider, that's frustrating. I gave up on it, even with all the latest fw updates...


It generally picks the closer eye (I half press the shutter button). When it isn't on the eye I want I release my half press and then half press again. Most of the time, this works for me.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Jan 27, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> The 50D does 2K video?



It's close(1980 something instead of 2048 in crop mode, 15xx in full frame mode) to 2K RAW video with Magic Lantern, even though it was never designed to handle video. It can only shoot 14 bit RAW, it can't shoot 10 or 12 bit RAW due to the processor limitation.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 27, 2020)

tron said:


> And the mentioned mpixel/fps combinations. These are above 1DxIV (yes IV) level!


So is the newest M.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 27, 2020)

Those of you saying the 8k spec is impossible simply don't know how Japan works. NHK sets bar for video performance and then they "assign" tasks to different manufacturers (and Canon is certainly part of the mix) to make sure that bar is crossed. The 2020 Olympics is the inauguration event for NHK 8k broadcasting, so expect to see a LOT of 8k capable equipment this year. There is nothing in this spec that is not achievable with the support of CFExpress cards. I expect this the nominal 5D4 replacement and we will later (or maybe simultaneously) see the 5DS replacement with 75 or 80 MP. 39.3 MP is the minimum 3x2 resolution needed to make 8k, so either 40 or 45 make sense as the crop would be essentially zero for 40 and very minimal for 45. The R lenses are good enough to support a hi MP camera and Canon won't let that goodness go to waste, so count on the 80MP version as well. Given that express lanes are a bit power hungry, we may see only one card slot or one CFExpress and one SD (with performance limitations), but only time will tell. The amount and quality of the RF glass introduced sends the clear message that Canon is serious about the line and they have no intention of being outflanked by the likes of Sony, so expect big things in 2020. Another note re 8k and "killing the cinema line". For decent judder performance, 8k really NEEDS 60 fps, so you can also expect the cinema line to move to 8k/60 by NAB time. It is going to be a fun (and expensive) year. Don't forget to snap up that 8k TV set . BTW, in burst mode, the m6 II reads out over half as fast as 8k/30, so in theory, at least, a dual Digic8 would be able to handle the data, but we are likely looking at something more akin to the DigicX (I.e. a next gen lithography processor).


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 27, 2020)

yoms said:


> This camera's fps is too quick and the MP count being lower than the 5D S *makes me think that this is more of 5D mirrorless equivalent*, than a 5D S mirrorless equivalent.


There is nothing equivalent about this rumored camera and the 5D series. If this rumor is real, the camera body slams the 5D series. Body slams it, guts it, and then eats it... you know what happens after that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Disagree. Not everyone slinging around a 1-series camera is some ball turret gunning sports sideline photog or Nat Geo wildlifer who needs a built-for-war ruggedized instrument.



I've owned perhaps six or seven 1 series cameras over time. I've always thought the size and weight was dumb, as ever since the battery issues were solved early on, it has been clear that the same functionality could be delivered with less bulk. I move from shooting 1dx2s to a pair of 5d4 cameras mainly for the resolution and the bulk issues. 

I am not alone. But I have no indication that Canon is aware of this, or cares to serve this market if it is aware of it. 

That this spec list could be true, indicating a complete reversal of precedent, is as likely as the camera being manufactured out of recycled banana peels and fairy kisses.


----------



## richperson (Jan 27, 2020)

tron said:


> Yes 5DsR used Dual Digic 6 but 1DxII used dual Digic 6+ (and yet a 3rd lower capacity one for metering) . The 1 series body was also the one with more processing power (or Mpixels/sec if you will)



Maybe, Canon used similar logic to what they did for the 1DXiii, the resisted the urge to win the megapixel war, and are producing a camera that has "enough" pixels for wedding and landscape photographers, but handles them at a faster speed? Part of the reason the 1DXiii was 20MP was wifi data transmission. A mirrorless 5D wouldn't need that as much so the emphasis could be on what they could send to the cards. I hope the 40MP and 12 fps parts are true. That would be an amazing camera.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 27, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Disagree. Not everyone slinging around a 1-series camera is some ball turret gunning sports sideline photog or Nat Geo wildlifer who needs a built-for-war ruggedized instrument.
> 
> Some are reach obsessed birders. 45x20 would open up all kinds of cropportunities for them.
> 
> ...


Steal is a pejorative word. I would rather think Canon might be directing the business toward the RF mount. Remember that in many ways, the 1DX III is just the last, biggest, meanest dinosaur (at least if you believe the mirrorless hype). The 1DX III exists because Canon is very careful to not offend their professional photographer customers and their huge investment in EF glass. For all the rest of us, they WANT us to buy into RF and get hooked on the cool RF glass they have introduced. Remember, the money is in the glass, not the bodies. BTW, can't imagine why a birder would buy a 1DX for "reach". This spec pretty much covers the needs of the 7D II crowd, likely with a bit of a price premium and now, presto, they are in RF land.


----------



## slclick (Jan 27, 2020)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Cannon should make a card for you guys with zero slots since you obviously don’t think your pictures are worth preserving.
> Btw. Whining about other people whining is still just whining.


I love shooting with no slot cameras. Just need more patience.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 27, 2020)

Dragon said:


> Those of you saying the 8k spec is impossible simply don't know how Japan works. NHK sets bar for video performance and then they "assign" tasks to different manufacturers (and Canon is certainly part of the mix) to make sure that bar is crossed. The 2020 Olympics is the inauguration event for NHK 8k broadcasting, so expect to see a LOT of 8k capable equipment this year. There is nothing in this spec that is not achievable with the support of CFExpress cards. I expect this the nominal 5D4 replacement and we will later (or maybe simultaneously) see the 5DS replacement with 75 or 80 MP. 39.3 MP is the minimum 3x2 resolution needed to make 8k, so either 40 or 45 make sense as the crop would be essentially zero for 40 and very minimal for 45. The R lenses are good enough to support a hi MP camera and Canon won't let that goodness go to waste, so count on the 80MP version as well. Given that express lanes are a bit power hungry, we may see only one card slot or one CFExpress and one SD (with performance limitations), but only time will tell. The amount and quality of the RF glass introduced sends the clear message that Canon is serious about the line and they have no intention of being outflanked by the likes of Sony, so expect big things in 2020. Another note re 8k and "killing the cinema line". For decent judder performance, 8k really NEEDS 60 fps, so you can also expect the cinema line to move to 8k/60 by NAB time. It is going to be a fun (and expensive) year. Don't forget to snap up that 8k TV set .




Just because Japan wants to raise its game in broadcast video doesn't mean we all get some Bugatti supercar for an ILC.

I remain deeply skeptical of this rumor.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 27, 2020)

slclick said:


> I love shooting with no slot cameras. Just need more patience.




Consider: The most popular digital cameras in the world have no slots. 

- A


----------



## richperson (Jan 27, 2020)

Dragon said:


> Steal is a pejorative word.
> ... The 1DX III exists because Canon is very careful to not offend their professional photographer customers and their huge investment in EF glass.



There is some irony here. The 1DXiii exists because it is the fastest, instant viewfinder, minimal blackout, camera with by far the largest buffer for people that need to shoot at high shutter speeds in mixed lighting. Of course it does other things too, but to say that they made the best sports and action camera ever, just to not offend is wrong.

The tech is just not their for an instant EVF with almost no blackout, but it is getting closer, but it's not hear yet--by any vendor.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 27, 2020)

Dragon said:


> Remember, the money is in the glass, not the bodies.




Do go on 

​
I hear that margins on glass Canon has already sold us are surprisingly not that robust.

Canon _might_ hasten migration from SLRs to mirrorless for a host of business reasons in a host of little enticing ways, but unleashing some spec destroyer bull in a china shop is just not what they do.

The closest we've gotten to a pleasant surprise on the Canon is stepping-it-up front:

Dropping the 5D4 sensor into EOS R for only $2299.
M6 II getting 32 x 14.5 throughput
Now compare those two above to the spec list of this rumor. No way.

The company that thought that ancient sensor tech was cool to keep putting into current camera bodies...




...would now give us a super camera from the future? It just doesn't add up.

- A


----------



## Colorado (Jan 27, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Consider: The most popular digital cameras *by orders of magnitude* in the world have no slots.
> 
> - A


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 27, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Just because Japan wants to raise its game in broadcast video doesn't mean we all get some Bugatti supercar for an ILC.
> 
> I remain deeply skeptical of this rumor.
> 
> - A


Just remember that without years of pressure from NHK (starting in the late 70's) you would probably still be watching 525 line TV and any camera that shot simple HD video would be a Bugatti. The NHK process violates just about every American concept of anti-trust, but it works.


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Jan 27, 2020)

I remember just a couple months ago the specifications for this model were even better. By the time it finally comes out it might be much different yet.









Rumoured Canon EOS Rs Specifications [CR1]


We have received another set of specifications for the upcoming high-megapixel EOS R body, we dub it the "EOS Rs" for now. Canon may call it something else. T



www.canonrumors.com


----------



## Kjsheldo (Jan 27, 2020)

I do think two bodies announced at the same time is possible - the EOS R5 (a more all-rounder, 40-ish megapixels with some variation of the above specs, but close to the 1DX III in video specs) and a EOS R5s that is a high-resolution model (70-80 megapixels) but lacking some speed and video specs. That would be great as the super high-resolution doesn't entice me much and 30 megapixels is plenty for photo needs... but I want a Canon mirrorless camera with REAL video specs and features. The 1DX III crushed that, but not a great body (huge, fixed screen, can't use variable ND adapter, etc etc) for video.


----------



## geffy (Jan 27, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


sounds rubbish to me, the one i saw had a demon tied to it that did your bidding via a 5 pointed star at the back where the touch bar used to be


----------



## Canfan (Jan 27, 2020)

Any weather sealing? a must for a pro body.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Jan 27, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



TAKE MY MONEY NOW!!!


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Jan 27, 2020)

Other than resolution multiply by 60% and I am $3000 lighter


----------



## reefroamer (Jan 27, 2020)

Canfan said:


> Any weather sealing? a must for a pro body.


The rumor doesn’t claim it’s a pro body. But hey, while we're visiting Fantasyland, why not?

​


----------



## Kit. (Jan 27, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Just because Japan wants to raise its game in broadcast video doesn't mean we all get some Bugatti supercar for an ILC.


I'd prefer a Honda anyway.


----------



## slclick (Jan 27, 2020)

One month until CP+ and we're already on Page 9.


----------



## mjg79 (Jan 27, 2020)

It's very hard to know what route Canon will take.

In the 1D world they decided to combine the 1D and 1Ds lines so it is possible they are moving to combine the 5D and 5Ds lines too. This would match the broad trends in the industry - both Nikon and Sony offer high resolution cameras with higher frame rates. The A7R IV is 61MP with 10 fps (though frequently with Sony you'll find their highest fps comes with various caveats about bit rate and other features, I can't remember with the A7R IV though). I think it's unlikely Canon will bring out another high spec camera with a frame rate that is very low.

A new line up might be the R as the jack of all trades for reasonable price (somewhere between the 5D and 6D), the Rp as the low price entry simple model, the Rs as the higher resolution, more expensive option but still with decent fps (something like the D850/A7R line) and then maybe in time an Rx model to bring the 1D line into the RF mount.

I really have no idea - was the R just a one-off start to mirrorless or indicative of where things might go?


----------



## mpmark (Jan 27, 2020)

If we were to take Canon's history of releasing cameras/specs over the years then this is way uncharacteristic so I'm not holding my breath.

If we take their past into consideration, this is most likely from what I think
Camera 1. 5Ds style mirrorless: high MP slow shutter (4-5fps)
Camera 2. 5Div style mirrorless: 8-9fps, 30-32mp (canon always do baby steps with improvements)

I dont see 12-20fps camera with 45mp mirorless, whats the 1dxiii for then? No one would buy it anymore


----------



## slclick (Jan 27, 2020)

mpmark said:


> If we were to take Canon's history of releasing cameras/specs over the years then this is way uncharacteristic so I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> If we take their past into consideration, this is most likely from what I think
> Camera 1. 5Ds style mirrorless: high MP slow shutter (4-5fps)
> ...


I think you are correct in a conservative assumption since that is Canon M.O.. And if it goes that way we would probably be in the same pattern with the usual rodeo of:

1. Bitching from all fronts upon announcement (especially when compared to Sony)
2. Followed by YouTube pundits bashing it without real world experience for clickbait 
3. Actual people using, enjoying and making wonderful images. 
4. Canon, still not ******* since 1937.


----------



## tron (Jan 27, 2020)

richperson said:


> Maybe, Canon used similar logic to what they did for the 1DXiii, the resisted the urge to win the megapixel war, and are producing a camera that has "enough" pixels for wedding and landscape photographers, but handles them at a faster speed? Part of the reason the 1DXiii was 20MP was wifi data transmission. A mirrorless 5D wouldn't need that as much so the emphasis could be on what they could send to the cards. I hope the 40MP and 12 fps parts are true. That would be an amazing camera.


I agree of course. I just don't see it happening. I hope I am wrong!


----------



## Deleted member 68328 (Jan 27, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> There is nothing equivalent about this rumored camera and the 5D series. If this rumor is real, the camera body slams the 5D series. Body slams it, guts it, and then eats it... you know what happens after that.


Of course I meant the 5D _category_, not the actual 5D IV...


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jan 27, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> How do you get eye-AF to stay on the eye YOU want it on? Mine always jumps from eye to eye, and at f/2.2 and wider, that's frustrating. I gave up on it, even with all the latest fw updates...


On my R with Eye AF turned on I hit the

and then use the

to select the eye I want. Works well most of the time. Also great when you have multiple people and you want a specific subject.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 27, 2020)

Canfan said:


> Any weather sealing? a must for a pro body.


Well, with better specs than the EOS R, I would expect it would have at least as good sealing as the R, and since the R has been shown to withstand 50 minutes of rainfall unprotected, I'm not sure how much better weather sealing you're really holding out for...









Canon EOS R Review - Weather Testing


Canon EOS R Review - EOS R Weather Testing



www.imaging-resource.com


----------



## mpmark (Jan 27, 2020)

slclick said:


> I think you are correct in a conservative assumption since that is Canon M.O.. And if it goes that way we would probably be in the same pattern with the usual rodeo of:
> 
> 1. Bitching from all fronts upon announcement (especially when compared to Sony)
> 2. Followed by YouTube pundits bashing it without real world experience for clickbait
> ...



agree with you 100%


----------



## Jethro (Jan 27, 2020)

CR Guy mentioned he had contradictory info about cropping - which might explain some of the apparently dubious video specs? As for the rest, there have been lots of rumours (and interviews with Canon execs) which have hinted about something special coming. Maybe this is mostly true ...


----------



## Gloads (Jan 27, 2020)

Do these specs, seem more like an R2, than the RS? Maybe we get both?


----------



## brad-man (Jan 27, 2020)

I almost believed it, until he said no more touch bar. Preposterous!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 27, 2020)

For the first time on CR I totally skipped all the comments. The powers that be sure like to get us all revved up so that we can natter and complain for weeks afterwards when it's not even close to being factual! I refuse to be drawn into this.


----------



## seasonascent (Jan 27, 2020)

The photo details seem to be quite plausible and would be great if true. The video side of things is highly unlikely, but not impossible. As others have mentioned, it doesn't mention any caveats but there definitely would be some if this was true. 

If video specs were true (and I'm being way too optimistic here) then this is my guess at caveats:
4K @ 60 would be internal, but have a crop and possibly no DPAF (this would also protect the 1DXIII a bit)
4k @ 120 possible to only an external recorder and would also probably be cropped with no DPAF
8K RAW @ 30 would definitely be only to an external recorder and can't imagine it ever having DPAF.


----------



## bitcars (Jan 27, 2020)

mpmark said:


> I dont see 12-20fps camera with 45mp mirorless, whats the 1dxiii for then? No one would buy it anymore



I'm not worried about the 1D X III sale. It's not meant for the mass public camera enthusiasts whatsoever.

Even if the specs are true, professional would still buy the 1Dx III. Spec sheet isn't what they are after. The cameras pros choose are the ones they can rely on 24/7 100% of the time, and 1Dx III will still stand out to be the best tool for that. Beside the fast fps, it has rugged build quality, extremely long battery life, OVF deep learning AF, high speed wifi connectivity, infinite buffer, low light high ISO performance, etc. These features together make a very tangible difference for the pros. The RS likely won't have any features like that.

On the flip side, Canon needs to sell RF lens very badly. For the long term, sales of RF lenses outweighs that of the 1Dx III body, which may already be the last DSLR of its kind. So I am not too surprised if Canon manages to develop a RS (or R5) with specs that sells itself. The sooner they manage that the quicker they can rake in returns from all the R&D dumped into making the RF lens.

I mean why they bother to come up with IBIS + lens IS = 7+8 stops? So they can sell each body with one of the trinity RF lenses!


----------



## Juangrande (Jan 27, 2020)

mpmark said:


> what on earth can you NOT do with 45mb that hinders you, im curious!


I hope it’s still gonna be 75mp be I I shoot cinematic portraits and I crop them with a 16:9 ratio so I’m having to lose pixels in the crop and then I print large but like the resolution because I want viewers to get up close and look at details.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 27, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> For the first time on CR I totally skipped all the comments. The powers that be sure like to get us all revved up so that we can natter and complain for weeks afterwards when it's not even close to being factual! I refuse to be drawn into this.


If it is factual... I can't wait to read the complainers when released. "This should have been 150mp."


----------



## Go Wild (Jan 27, 2020)

Woow! Holy Shh****t! 45mp would be awesome for stills! IBIS is a great add but not a killer spec to me, to be honest I do prefer IS on lenses. But well, works fine in the a7r3. 

But man.....video specs are just insane! 8k raw??? WTF?? For me I was convinced with the 4k 120fps I don´t want nothing else than that, a good codec, external recording capability and c-log. 

This camera would fit like creampie with the 1dxmkIII, 1 fast body, 1 resolution body, both insane video specs! I´m sold! 

Man, this camera looks promising and i am FU***ing happy! I dont want to be 100% optimistic because of course this are just specs, but its a hell of a start and we now most of the things came out pretty close from rumors! 

Send it Canon and you have my money and a big good bye Sony experience. Back to my Wife Canon after having an affair with Sony!


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 27, 2020)

Ramage said:


> On my R with Eye AF turned on I hit the
> View attachment 188367
> and then use the
> View attachment 188368
> to select the eye I want. Works well most of the time. Also great when you have multiple people and you want a specific subject.


I'll give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jan 27, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> I'll give it a try. Thanks!


NP took me a while to sort that out, but if you look on page 269 in the manual they briefly mention it.


----------



## DBounce (Jan 28, 2020)

If the new Samsung S20 Ultra smartphone can record 8K then I see no reason it should be impossible for a modern standalone camera to also accomplish this feat. These are the specs we should expect circa 2020 specs. Let’s hope it’s true. I would also love to see some of the computational photography/videography tricks of smartphones make their way into cameras.


----------



## davidhfe (Jan 28, 2020)

bitcars said:


> I'm not worried about the 1D X III sale. It's not meant for the mass public camera enthusiasts whatsoever.
> 
> Even if the specs are true, professional would still buy the 1Dx III.



If these specs are anywhere in the neighborhood of true*, who cares about the 1DX3. Canon could charge $4500 and be backordered until 2020 and laugh all the way to the bank.

*e.g. weird crop modes, AF limits, etc


----------



## Michael Clark (Jan 28, 2020)

bbb34 said:


> Yes, the 50D does take video!
> 
> It only takes Magic Lantern to enable this capability, and there is no audio input or microphone.



At 2K? Or, for that matter, at any resolution greater than what it sends to the LCD in LV?


----------



## Danglin52 (Jan 28, 2020)

tron said:


> I am (more than) OK with this part
> 
> 
> 45mp (One source said 40mp)
> ...



I don't believe the 4k / 120fps or the 8k video spec, but the rest could definitely be delivered with current tech and makes sense. With this you need a 5mp EVF with 120 htz refresh rate and AF that works even when you have a heavy load of AF + 12fps/ 14fps burst mode and a deep buffer (more than 50 RAW's). I find the 12fps more feasible than the 14fps which requires a lot of throughput required and it is starting to push the 1dx III speed spec. At a 40mpx sensor, you would be talking twice the throughput of a 1dx III that tops out at 20mpx. @ 20fps max. The 20fps could be with shutter locked up or similar to the cropped burst mode in the m6 II. As to the 2 bodies vs 1, it is all about margin and unfits. If they can deliver system that hits a lot of variety capabilities, it may make more sense from a manufacturing perspective to do one body and save the production and support costs. Many companies that slice/dice their product find that it is better to consolidate some models than carry the manufacturing and warehousing costs of a more diverse product line. I don't think Canon can continue to count on brand name to be successful. I have seen other companies sit on their hands thinking they don't have to compete get run over by the new guys. Canon voiced a straggly of putting high quality lenses in place for their next generation, is time to deliver the bodies that take advantage of $2-$3k lenses. The next 30 days should show if there is any validity in the rumor. BTW- I will place my order the minute a camera with these specs is announced.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jan 28, 2020)

TedYork said:


> At 40 to 45 megapixels? That will be a disappointment for me. I've been a heavy investor to the R system because I was expecting resolution to at least beat my 5DSR.




This isn't going to be an Rs, as in a 5Ds replacement. (It's the Canon EOS 5Ds and 5Ds R, not the 5DS and 5DSr!)

Either:

It's going to be an RS, as in an α7S direct competitor.

OR

It's going to be an R5, as in the first RF "5-series" body.


----------



## sanj (Jan 28, 2020)

Juangrande said:


> I hope it’s still gonna be 75mp be I I shoot cinematic portraits and I crop them with a 16:9 ratio so I’m having to lose pixels in the crop and then I print large but like the resolution because I want viewers to get up close and look at details.


What prevents you from framing properly to begin with? Curious.


----------



## tron (Jan 28, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> This isn't going to be an Rs, as in a 5Ds replacement.
> 
> It's going to be an RS, as in an α7S direct competitor.


A 40-45mpixel competitor of a 12Mpixel camera???????


----------



## usern4cr (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm an Olympus EM1m2 user with their pro lenses, eagerly waiting to enter FF by getting one of these 2 R bodies and a RF 70-200mm f2.8 for starters. Since it looks like one is 40-45MP and another 75MP or so, I would be ecstatic to have either one.

Canon has a chance to give a body blow to the sales of Sony FF & APS-C both if they pull off these kinds of specs. And I'm one person that *must* have a fully articulating screen and I get it with Canon and can't with Sony - yay!

Hurry up Canon, and show both, so I can decide which one to buy!


----------



## tron (Jan 28, 2020)

Although a 30mpixel would be more of a liking to me for low light situations and a 60-70 mpixel more for birding situations (in 10 years  because Canon has to improve EVFs, battery, white tele lens drive, etc) a 40-45 mpixel camera with these characteristics could be a do it all camera.


----------



## tron (Jan 28, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> I'm an Olympus EM1m2 user with their pro lenses, eagerly waiting to enter FF by getting one of these 2 R bodies and a RF 70-200mm f2.8 for starters. Since it looks like one is 40-45MP and another 75MP or so, I would be ecstatic to have either one.
> 
> Canon has a chance to give a body blow to the sales of Sony FF & APS-C both if they pull off these kinds of specs. And I'm one person that *must* have a fully articulating screen and I get it with Canon and can't with Sony - yay!
> 
> Hurry up Canon, and show both, so I can decide which one to buy!


They will not do it like that. By the moment you will spend your money on one they will announce the other


----------



## Michael Clark (Jan 28, 2020)

unfocused said:


> I tend to agree that this is a bunch of baloney. How could a "source" know that the battery is new, but looks like the LP-E6 and not be able to tell if the model is "5" or "S." If you've been close enough to see the battery, how could you not have been close enough to see the model number?
> 
> Still, playing devil's advocate for a minute here: 45 mp scales down to a respectable 17.5 mp in crop mode. It could be possible that Canon is developing a "hybrid" model in the sense that it offers high resolution in full frame mode and faster fps, etc., in crop mode. Perhaps this is the 7D replacement with a full frame sensor. I doubt it, but it does make for an interesting thought experiment.



I'll only believe that Canon can increase the AF tracking speed and maximum fps when using a FF sensor in crop mode if/when we actually see such a camera actually doing that.

As it stands now, the crop mode in the EOS R is no faster than the FF mode. Same 3 fps when doing Servo tracking between each frame whether cropped or FF.

The crop sensor in the M6 Mark II smokes the FF R in crop mode.


----------



## tron (Jan 28, 2020)

LesC said:


> If it has two card slots as well, a replacement for both the 5DS and 5D MKIV ??


And if it has an EF mount and a big body it will be EOS 1DxMkV


----------



## Michael Clark (Jan 28, 2020)

gdanmitchell said:


> It would make more sense for it to be a "R5" (where the "5" suggests it is a successor to the 5DIV) than for it to be "RS," which would suggest a lower resolution successor to the 5DsR... which would make no sense at all.





Kit Lens Jockey said:


> To print a full size photo on a Canon PRO-4000 (44"x66") at 300ppi, you would need a 261 megapixel image. Now, granted that's not realistic, but 300ppi is generally the gold stand for printing resolution.
> 
> A 45mp sensor only gives you an anemic 51ppi when printing that large. So yes, when printing large there is a legitimate reason for having those high resolutions. (Edit, ok, my math was wrong, but it's only about 150ppi.)
> 
> Now granted, before people jump all over me with the "but the images still look fine when viewing from a normal distance" argument, yes, I admit that they do look *ok*. I have printed an uncropped image from my 5DIV at 44"x66", and it does look ok at a normal distance. But really, it's a little lackluster. If you were printing a photo of a city skyline or something with a lot of detail, it would be really neat to be able to get up close and see the small details, but you can't when the initial photo was only 30mp, or even 45mp.





Chaitanya said:


> Interesting if true and will be worthy replacement for both 5DS cameras.





Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Interesting that this suggests the resolution doesn't even match the 5DS. So perhaps this means that Canon doesn't consider this to be a successor to the 5DS, but rather its own thing entirely? These specs seem more like a 5DIV successor than anything, but as has been said in other threads, it's very possible Canon is not adhering to the same niches of camera lines as they have in the past.
> 
> Anyway, give me high ISO performance that meets, or hopefully exceeds, the performance of the 5D4 and EOS R at this higher resolution, and I'm happy.





LesC said:


> If it has two card slots as well, a replacement for both the 5DS and 5D MKIV ??





JoeDavid said:


> Canon did admit they were late to offer 4K so maybe [email protected] is accurate but not RAW capture. If the sensor is only 40mp this is not the 5Ds replacement. Sony is up to 61mp already and Canon usually leapfrogs the competition in mp when they take this long to respond.





Gazwas said:


> Article mentions one source says EOS R5 and with these stills specs I believe this is more a mirrorless replacement for the EOS 5DIV than a high resolution EOS Rs camera that has been talked about so much.
> 
> 40-45MP does not sound high resoltion to me considering the last Canon S camera was 50MP (especially if its 40MP). A standard R is 30MP so Canons high resolution R would would only have 10MP more MP is hard to believe. I don't think you would even notice 10MP more resolution.
> 
> I'm hoping for 60+ MP so double the current camera.





AccipiterQ said:


> To me, this sounds like a conglomeration of the 5DS/r and 5DIV. I feel like that megapixel count will disappoint people wanting a 5DS/r replacement though. Personally, based on the photographic specs alone, I'd buy this in a heartbeat. I was disappointed with the 1DXiii from a photography specs standpoint (I get why the video people were elated though), so I'd shell out the cash for this instead, if these specs come to fruition.





keithcooper said:


> Oh, I do hope it isn't a 5Ds followup...
> 
> All those FPS and video specs are for 5D users (as well as being somewhat 'optimistic')





fox40phil said:


> I thought the Rs would be the high MP model? with around 80MPs?
> 
> Like many said... to good to be true! THIS would be INSANE! and also a cashcow! ...would instantly sell my 5DIV & RP





Gloads said:


> Sounds like CR0, as the 1DX3 represents the state of the art for Canon at 20.1MP x 20 FPS. The best you should get from the R5 is 9FPS at 45MP using the same technology, at half(ish) the price. Why would one expect higher throughput than the 1DX3?
> 
> I would rather have MP and/or DR than FPS. I have held off switching to Sony by the RS. If it is 45MP and not 75MP, I will switch to Sony, as all my lenses are EF, and I will replace them either way.





bitcars said:


> I like 45 Mpx much more than the rumored 70 Mpx. It has better balance between efforts in post and details for my photograph, and I am sure most people don't need that much high res (unless you are Tony and need to future-proof your family photos).
> 
> The rest of the specs are hard to believe (Background voice: What do you mean canon innovated??), but even if 75% is true it is still a phenomenal camera. I think I'm a buyer.






yoms said:


> This camera's fps is too quick and the MP count being lower than the 5D S makes me think that this is more of 5D mirrorless equivalent, than a 5D S mirrorless equivalent.





TMACIOSZEK said:


> I remember just a couple months ago the specifications for this model were even better. By the time it finally comes out it might be much different yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gloads said:


> Do these specs, seem more like an R2, than the RS? Maybe we get both?





This isn't going to be an Rs, as in a 5Ds replacement. (It's the Canon EOS 5Ds and 5Ds R, not the 5DS and 5DSr!)

Either:

It's going to be an RS, as in an α7S direct competitor.

OR

It's going to be an R5, as in the first RF "5-series" body.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jan 28, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Sure, but a $6,000 super camera is not a replacement for a 7D.
> 
> Build some rocket ship with an FF shutter, FF DPAF, metering, etc. only to have some users lock it in crop turbo-mode for its entire usage? I just don't see it. At least not at a 7D price point. I could see it as a nice option for those parting with a lot more money for the second coming of the 1DS line.
> 
> - A



More like the second coming of the 1D (APS-H) line.




WelshTony said:


> States "Scroll Wheel" added but no mention of joy stick for moving AF point. Not really a fan of the swiping a finger across the screen to move the AF point.
> Also new battery??? Does that mean I'll have to ditch my stock of LP-E6 that I've built up for another expensive battery?



I read that as "higher capacity LP-E6 compatible" battery, similar to the LP-E19 (1D X Mark II) that is cross compatible with the LP-E4 (1D X and several latter 1D models).




ahsanford said:


> Disagree. Not everyone slinging around a 1-series camera is some ball turret gunning sports sideline photog or Nat Geo wildlifer who needs a built-for-war ruggedized instrument.
> 
> Some are reach obsessed birders. 45x20 would open up all kinds of cropportunities for them.
> 
> ...



Every PJ (reportage) I know pulls the memory card out (so they'll have it in their pocket when they get in the car and fire up their laptop/tablet) and throws everything else loose in the trunk of their car and drives away. _Some_ of them use the hard cases for the Super Telephotos, but I've never seen any of them put a body in a case/backpack unless they're about to get on a commercial airline. They, as much as anyone, need the built-for-war ruggedized cameras.




tron said:


> Here are more plausi
> 
> A 40-45mpixel competitor of a 12Mpixel camera???????



Well Canon reps have been spreading rumors for months that *SOMETHING BIG* is about to happen.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jan 28, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I was having some fun!



I think at some point we arrive at a point of "reciprocity failure" for IS/IBIS.


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jan 28, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> This isn't going to be an Rs, as in a 5Ds replacement. (It's the Canon EOS 5Ds and 5Ds R, not the 5DS and 5DSr!)
> 
> Either:
> 
> ...



I think you missed replying to all the posts on page 9


----------



## Michael Clark (Jan 28, 2020)

Baron_Karza said:


> I think you missed replying to all the posts on page 9



Nah, there's one quoted from page 9. You need to look again.


----------



## Gloads (Jan 28, 2020)

I was going to buy the 5DSR last year when the rumors of the 80MP RS came out, and was now looking forward to something new to spark my photography drive. Having used Canon SLRs since 1976, but having the issues with the 1D4 help end my sports photography carrer,
I was okay with losing the mirror box. I wanted just two things, MP and DR. I want to do repro work of my 6x7 catalog. I want to do more landscape work. I want to do some Astrophotography, and some 4k video when it makes sense. Maybe a little lighter kit as well.

The RS fit the bill for all of these needs. At 45mp, I will be hard pressed to spend $3,500+ on it, when I can get more MP from the 5DSR at a much lower street price (albeit grey market). Other then an awesome new macro lens (maybe), I can't think of anything the R5 would offer that I would spend $2k more for (not even including the cost of an RF macro).

I see the attraction to the rumored body, but this is not what I (and I am sure many others) have been waiting almost 6 months for!


----------



## Dragon (Jan 28, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> I remember just a couple months ago the specifications for this model were even better. By the time it finally comes out it might be much different yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Other than the high res sensor, how is that a better set of specs? Just a few features and no real specs. The latest one is a lot more detailed and I would say much better. The 75-80 MP will be a similar but different model.


----------



## Nelu (Jan 28, 2020)

mpmark said:


> If you're cropping then you're not close enough, if you cant get close enough buy a longer lens.


I'm sick and tired of this BS!
How about when a 600mm lens + the 1.4x or 2.x is still not enough???


----------



## canonnews (Jan 28, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Craig and I talked about this rumor quite a bit before he posted, we started talking the night before, and more in the morning. Frankly, I don't think it's possible simply because of one thing I don't see mentioned anywhere in the comments (pardon me if someone did, because I didn't look at EVERY page lol) .. is battery life.

The 1DX Mark III sucks a lot of juice to get up to 600 shots in "mirrorless" mode - and this will have 2x the processing rates as the 1DX Mark III, with a smaller battery.

Even if this thing had a LP-E19 (which it obviously does not have) then I'd expect it to roll in with 300 shots. Doable perhaps. but with a small form factor battery like the LP-E6? not a chance. want to change batteries every 180 shots? anyone?

Also .. some have mentioned the M6 Mark II rates. It's much easier to get a smaller sensor to work faster, than it is a bigger sensor.
Consider our CPU's .. they have gotten faster and less power hungry, by also getting smaller. Sensors can't shrink in size, so it's alot more difficult to simply "make it so" with a larger sensor. Using more power in a sensor is bad. Regardless of that, this baby would have to process image data for both stills and video at 2.25x the rate - and if we include the data pig that is called DPAF - we're talking over 4x or more the data rates. video would be the same process rates even for 4K because of downsampling. Then we have the fact that it would mean that the 1DX Mark III got a massive cripple hammer. before it's even started to ship. ouch.

I'd like it to be so, just to sit back and watch dpreview implode, but alas, i think this one is wishful fantasy.


----------



## mpb001 (Jan 28, 2020)

I highly doubt that this rumored model will be a replacement for the 5sr. It is 5-10 MP less than the 50 MP that model has and it has been many years since the 5sr was released. 

I think that if it has 40mp it might be a R Mk II. That would be 10mp more and would really advance that model.

I guess we will find out in a few months or less.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jan 28, 2020)

canonnews said:


> Even if this thing had a LP-E19 (which it obviously does not have) then I'd expect it to roll in with 300 shots. Doable perhaps. but with a small form factor battery like the LP-E6? not a chance. want to change batteries every 180 shots? anyone?



EOS R is said to last for about 370 shots on one battery which roughly matches and even exceeds 5DIV performance in LiveView. Why would an RS only last 180? It'll probably take more power to read from the higher-res sensor, but the CPU is going to be more advanced.

From this rumour, the stills specs look feasible but not very plausible (as Canon wouldn't deliver such a speedy beast), video specs look neither feasible nor plausible, battery life looks concerning.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 28, 2020)

The funny thing is, these specs don't even interest me.


45mp (One source said 40mp) – Sounds good, but I'm more interested in how the sensor performs at ISO 1600 to 6400
IBIS
5 stops with IBIS alone
7-8 stops of correction when used with in-lens stabilization - I'm pretty much uninterested in IBIS, and I really don't care about 7-8 stops of correction as most of my subjects are alive. Which means they move. 

14fps / 20fps (One source said 12fps / 20fps) - FPS is only of use if the autofocus system is up to it. Despite the firmware improvement, the R autofocus is still far from being able to take advantage of 12 fps. I sound like a broken record, but my opinion is that Canon is still a ways away from getting the autofocus of the R series to the point where it can compete with DSLRs for action. 
Scroll wheel added to the back - Mildly interesting, but I doubt it would be as useful as the current touch sensitive screen already is. It all depends too on what they use the scroll wheel for. 
No touchbar - No surprise. Canon gets credit for trying, but this idea wasn't ready for prime time anyway. This is interesting only if they replace it with something that makes focusing more intuitive.
Liveview/Movie toggle like previous EOS DSLRs - I seldom use video, but the dedicated button on the R is actually one of its good features. Don't know why Canon would take a step back.
Larger capacity battery, but looks like the LP-E6 - I doubt if they can squeeze double the life out of a new battery, so I'll just keep my R grip thank you.
8K @ 30fps RAW - Just me, but I don't care about video.
4K @ 120fps
4K @ 60fps
The info I was given about a crop was confusing - I didn't articulate this very well earlier, but the R crop mode is actually something that I find intriguing. If the mp get up to 40-45, the crop mode could actually be handy when you are distance limited. 
Announcement ahead of CP+ next month - Yay! this is the only thing that excites me. Let's stop with the crazy specs already and move on to something real. PLEASE!
Just me, but as I look at these specs, I'm thinking there is nothing here that I want so badly that I would trade in my R for this upgrade.


----------



## canonnews (Jan 28, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> EOS R is said to last for about 370 shots on one battery which roughly matches and even exceeds 5DIV performance in LiveView.



yes, but that's DIGIC 6+ to 8. 1DX Mark III is already using Canon's latest processor: DIGIC X.



Quarkcharmed said:


> Why would an RS only last 180? It'll probably take more power to read from the higher-res sensor, but the CPU is going to be more advanced.
> 
> From this rumour, the stills specs look feasible but not very plausible (as Canon wouldn't deliver such a speedy beast), video specs look neither feasible nor plausible, battery life looks concerning.



1DX Mark III - 600 shots CIPA with LP-E19 battery, with Canon's new DIGIC X.
Fabled camera - shoots at double the processing, so let's assume around double the power consumed. 300 shots using a LP-E19.
fabled camera - uses something similar to a LP-E6N - let's assume it's something similar to the new sony battery that's around 1/2 the power of the LP-E19. so around 150-200 shots.

of course it's not an exact science. but there is a strong correlation to how hard the processors and the power consumed.

we also didn't even touch on heat - this body will run around twice as hot as well. It will need a coffee mug RF adapter


----------



## Laslen (Jan 28, 2020)

I see a lot of people setting themselves up for disappointment.

It's great to be positive about Canon. I have no doubt they'll turn things around for their future FF mirrorless cameras, but these specs are not remotely realistic.


----------



## PGSanta (Jan 28, 2020)

I was really hoping for that rumored 70ish MP sensor. As someone that mostly takes landscapes, I'll probably hold out for it... these specs look really good for a general purpose body though.


----------



## Danglin52 (Jan 28, 2020)

canonnews said:


> Craig and I talked about this rumor quite a bit before he posted, we started talking the night before, and more in the morning. Frankly, I don't think it's possible simply because of one thing I don't see mentioned anywhere in the comments (pardon me if someone did, because I didn't look at EVERY page lol) .. is battery life.
> 
> The 1DX Mark III sucks a lot of juice to get up to 600 shots in "mirrorless" mode - and this will have 2x the processing rates as the 1DX Mark III, with a smaller battery.
> 
> ...



I don't think there is any way that I believe the video spec, but I do see the stills photo spec as a possibility @12fps. I acknowledge that DPAF has a significant computation requirement, but how is it that Sony can get 10fps from a 42 MPx on the A7R III. I would think with the improvement in general technology and Digic X that this would be possible for Canon. Have never used the the A7R II, so I don't know if this is a real spec. 

From the spec sheet of the A7R III on B&H. 
Up to 10 fps at 42.4 MP for up to 76 Exposures (Raw)
Up to 8 fps at 42.4 MP for up to 76 Exposures (Raw)
Up to 6 fps at 42.4 MP for up to 76 Exposures (Raw)


----------



## francomade (Jan 28, 2020)

With all the hype, 

All I need is a 30 megapixel with dual card slots. And 1080p with 120fps. 10bit 8:2:2. Lol.


----------



## erader (Jan 28, 2020)

SwissFrank said:


> for every spec level there's a corresponding price level



oh there's always some reason to wring hands and whine


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 28, 2020)

unfocused said:


> The funny thing is, these specs don't even interest me.




You had me at "Just me, but I don't care for video."

- A


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jan 28, 2020)

canonnews said:


> Fabled camera - shoots at double the processing



Hmm why compare to 1DXIII when R is a closer example, probably the new camera will be of a similar build/electronics but with DIGIC X CPU which is supposedly more efficient.
Compared to the R, going from 30 to 45 Mp takes ~1.5 more power so the expected number of shots would go from 370 to ~250, but more efficient CPU should help to get more.
However I doubt all power goes to processing megapixels. There's shutter, there's EVF/LCD illumination, there's AF, there are IS motors. All that power consumption doesn't depend on the megapixel count.


----------



## Grimbald (Jan 28, 2020)

Wow, if the sensor comes with a DR of 14 Stops + and good low light capabilities it would be a true killer Camera, finally a worthy opponent for the sony a7 RIII and the D850!


----------



## Deleted member 68328 (Jan 28, 2020)

canonnews said:


> yes, but that's DIGIC 6+ to 8. 1DX Mark III is already using Canon's latest processor: DIGIC X.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about buffer? If you can only shoot at 12fps/40-42MP for 5 sec would that drastically improve battery life?


----------



## bbb34 (Jan 28, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> At 2K? Or, for that matter, at any resolution greater than what it sends to the LCD in LV?



2000x1080 in crop mode. 50D's LCD resolution is 640x480. The 50D was a crippled 5D2.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jan 28, 2020)

Meh. Even if it is true I dont think it is legal to sell my wife in order to raise the funds. It certainly sounds like someone had too much of the coolaid bit just imagine the reaction of it were true. There would be more panic caused than the coronavirus is causing


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 28, 2020)

Grimbald said:


> Wow, if the sensor comes with a DR of 14 Stops + and good low light capabilities it would be a true killer Camera, finally a worthy opponent for the sony a7 RIII and the D850!


I guess it depends on how you consider "worthy". The current Eos R is clearly a 1st attempt at a mirrorless camera by Canon and typically for Canon it's selling loads and loads as a cler market leader. However....for me, it's just too much of an immature product. The AF is no where near as mature as it is on a 5D4 or even a 5D3. So the megapixel count and DR is fairly irrelevant. How the camera handles and shoots is far more important to me. The difference between 22mp / 32mp / 45mp is really not that important. As a professional wedding, portrait and landscape photographer....hitting 22mp was a milestone in image quality but I've not seen any great returns over that figure. Yes there's a bit more sensor detail, but that's often lost unless the camera is put on a tripod. So for me, the rest of the camera is more important. I also couldn't give a stuff on what Sony are releasing. I need a camera with professional levels of build and dealer / CPN support. Add to the fact that Canon still has the widest lens portfolio than any other brand and apart from a few clunkers (like the ef 50mm f1.2L) their lens quality, build and AF are usually superior if not the finest available.


----------



## bbb34 (Jan 28, 2020)

crazyrunner33 said:


> It's close(1980 something instead of 2048 in crop mode, 15xx in full frame mode) to 2K RAW video with Magic Lantern, even though it was never designed to handle video. It can only shoot 14 bit RAW, it can't shoot 10 or 12 bit RAW due to the processor limitation.



1980 wouldn't be 'close' to 2K, because 2K video means anything between 1920x1080 (full HD) and 2048x1536 (QXGA). It's a blurry marketing term, rather than a specification.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jan 28, 2020)

Grimbald said:


> Wow, if the sensor comes with a DR of 14 Stops + and good low light capabilities it would be a true killer Camera, finally a worthy opponent for the sony a7 RIII and the D850!


Does anybody seriously believe Canon is able to deliver a sensor with DR superior to Sony? 
45 or 80mp, I'm really hoping the DR will be on par with 5DIV.


----------



## canonnews (Jan 28, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Hmm why compare to 1DXIII when R is a closer example, probably the new camera will be of a similar build/electronics but with DIGIC X CPU which is supposedly more efficient.
> Compared to the R, going from 30 to 45 Mp takes ~1.5 more power so the expected number of shots would go from 370 to ~250, but more efficient CPU should help to get more.
> However I doubt all power goes to processing megapixels. There's shutter, there's EVF/LCD illumination, there's AF, there are IS motors. All that power consumption doesn't depend on the megapixel count.


to support 20 fps will consume far more power than the EOS R's 8 fps. that means the clocking of the sensor has to be faster, then processor has to process the images faster, and so on, even if you dont use the fps, the sensor and processor is going to move data that much more quickly because it has to for when you do engage continuous high speed.

and even if you forget stills performance, consider the video which IS a direct comparison against the 1DX III.

so no, the EOS R is not a good comparison, there's too many factors different.


----------



## juan55 (Jan 28, 2020)

Somebody before stated that Canon representatives was telling that something big is coming.... with Sony recent announce the A9 MkII (and the A7 MkIV already in the Market) it would look just like an effort to keep the people waiting still in the Canon side. Here in Europe, CPS people start to show the brand new 1Dx MkIII to selected photographers only, around december. In one of this meetings, some representative of Canon Europe repete this mantra: something big is coming ....we open the ears and we received the info of a new powerful R camera is coming (although two at least are coming).. and this SPECS come to light¡! I did not believed them when I listened them from my coleagues...but curiously they almost match with the ones rumores now here. We have listened a sensor with 40 Mb, High DR, around 12 FPS , IBIS from 5-8 stops with Lens IS, .... respect Video, I guess the 8K is related to Time Lapse too.

we shall see in the coming weeks ... but Canon is almost total dedícated now to the new EOS R system. The EOS EF system is dead, large life to the king !!

And yes, as far as we were told, two new Eos R cameras are coming.... mostly the R version of the 5D MkIV and the 5Ds (a 1Dx version is too early as they also need long lenses RF mount not yet available).... but Canon has to say that it is still in the game and it is still the trade mark to beat in the market....and a camera of this type it will keep them in the top. So may be now the replacement/equivalent in EOS R of the very well loved/performance 5D MkIV is now a priority.


----------



## canonnews (Jan 28, 2020)

juan55 said:


> Somebody before stated that Canon representatives was telling that something big is coming.... with Sony recent announce the A9 MkII (and the A7 MkIV already in the Market) it would look just like an effort to keep the people waiting still in the Canon side. Here in Europe, CPS people start to show the brand new 1Dx MkIII to selected photographers. In one of this meetings, some representative of Canon Europe repete this mantra: something big is coming ....we open the ears and we received the info of a new powerful R camera is coming (although two at least are coming).. and this SPECS come to light¡! I did not believed them when I listened them from my coleagues...but curiously they almost match with the ones rumores here. We have listened a sensor with 40 Mb, High DR, around 12 FPS .... respect Video, I guess the 8K is related to Time Lapse too.
> 
> we shall see in the coming weeks ... but Canon is almost total dedícated now to the new EOS R system. The EOS EF sistema is dead, large life to the king !!
> 
> And yes, as far as we were told, two new Eos R cameras are coming.... mostly the R version of the 5D MkIV and the 5Ds (a 1Dx version is too early as they also need long lenses RF mount not yet available).... but Canon has to say that it is still in the game and it is still the tarde mark to beat in the market....and a camera of this tupé it will keep them in the top. So may be now the replacement/equivalent in EOS R of the very well loved/performance 5D MkIV is now a priority.


there was no mention of high DR or the camera's DR at all.

it's certainly possible - I think the video specs are a little wrong. 8K30p I simply can't see canon doing.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jan 28, 2020)

Video mode will definitely be more power-consuming, but we were trying to measure battery life in stills.

Burst mode may be a bit more power-hungry but all burst shots will count towards that 250-300-370-wherever shot limit.
Also faster processing still doesn't mean greater power consumption per shot. Moreover during non-burst shooting it can throttle the CPU clock.



canonnews said:


> to support 20 fps will consume far more power than the EOS R's 8 fps. that means the clocking of the sensor has to be faster, then processor has to process the images faster, and so on, even if you dont use the fps, the sensor and processor is going to move data that much more quickly because it has to for when you do engage continuous high speed.
> 
> and even if you forget stills performance, consider the video which IS a direct comparison against the 1DX III.
> 
> so no, the EOS R is not a good comparison, there's too many factors different.


----------



## juan55 (Jan 28, 2020)

canonnews said:


> there was no mention of high DR or the camera's DR at all.
> 
> it's certainly possible - I think the video specs are a little wrong. 8K30p I simply can't see canon doing.


Agree, it will be similar to Nikon with the 8K time lapse.... the D850 has it, and it is a 2017 camera


----------



## justaCanonuser (Jan 28, 2020)

SteB1 said:


> I think the 8k at 30fps RAW and 4K at 120fps means that these specifications are fantasy and made up. The processing power for 8K RAW would be so much above anything else on the market in processing power.


I agree. I think the 1D-X III will be the benchmark, and I expect the specs of all next cameras from Canon with a smaller body to be settled below this level. Not only the processing power would barely allow for such an 8k Raw mode monster, but the next problem would be cooling, in particular in a smaller body. I guess already a relatively short 8k video take would threaten to damage the sensor and its surrounding electronics - in particular if IBIS comes into this game, because a movable sensor can't be cooled as effectively as a fixed sensor. Sony's FF cameras are known for heating problems during longer 4k takes in warm environments because of that. In 2018 Steve Huff has switched from Sony to a 1D-X II because sensor heating of his A9 has ruined two of his jobs: https://www.stevehuffphoto.com/2018...-it-and-its-just-what-i-needed-by-steve-huff/


----------



## Trankilstef (Jan 28, 2020)

UPDATE: Canon EOS-R5 and R6 rumors are correct - mirrorlessrumors


CR posted these rumored Canon RS specs: 45mp (One source said 40mp) IBIS 5 stops with IBIS alone 7-8 stops of correction when used with in-lens stabilization 14fps / 20fps (One source said 12fps / 20fps) Scroll wheel added to the back No touchbar Liveview/Movie toggle like previous EOS DSLRs...




www.mirrorlessrumors.com





"_I asked to my long time Canon sources and they said those specs are nearly completely wrong. They cannot tell me the real specs because they don’t want to get busted. All they can say is that it’s simply off  The sensor for example will have a lower resolution than mentioned in this spec list. And there will be no 8K recording!_ "


----------



## Foxeslink (Jan 28, 2020)

Trankilstef said:


> UPDATE: Canon EOS-R5 and R6 rumors are correct - mirrorlessrumors
> 
> 
> CR posted these rumored Canon RS specs: 45mp (One source said 40mp) IBIS 5 stops with IBIS alone 7-8 stops of correction when used with in-lens stabilization 14fps / 20fps (One source said 12fps / 20fps) Scroll wheel added to the back No touchbar Liveview/Movie toggle like previous EOS DSLRs...
> ...



It would be awesome if the first camera coming were the video camera. Pls canon, make the high megapixel camera come later, and rivalize the future a7III with this one.


----------



## snoke (Jan 28, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> This isn't going to be an Rs, as in a 5Ds replacement. (It's the Canon EOS 5Ds and 5Ds R, not the 5DS and 5DSr!)
> 
> Either:
> 
> ...



Maybe same.

EOS 5D become video/medium resolution R5. "S" look like "5".

5D Mark II was killer video camera. Also best MP when new.

This camera same.

This all-jobs camera. High MP EOS R worse high ISO, worse low light. This camera better.

This camera for weddings.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jan 28, 2020)

Foxeslink said:


> It would be awesome if the first camera coming were the video camera. Pls canon, make the high megapixel camera come later, and rivalize the future a7III with this one.


No. Please make the high megapixel one come first.


----------



## Go Wild (Jan 28, 2020)

Well....taking a seat and relax and try to manage this info. So, with no scientific approach, we have some huge specs to process. On the stills side, there is nothing much to doubt, 40MP should be a really great spot to most of us, IBIS is a big plus also (although i see this one more as a video plus but good also in stills). I think the camera won´t do much more than 7 to 10 fps, witch is quite good and match the need of almost everyone. 

Video specs are the most weird, or at least the most difficult to process! Well...I also don´t believe in 8k raw unless it is somehow a timelapse video feature. However.....I also did not believe in the 5.5k raw in a DSLR....and Canon did it. Maybe the camera can send a direct signal to external recording...And that would be also amazing. 
Same with the 4k120fps. Boy I wish that was true! This is "the killer feature" for me in video. 8k raw? Don´t really care, from a wildlife videographer perspective, what we want is a video camera that can make 4k120fps with an eficient and good codec and at least 4:2:0 10 bit. And thats what we need! Canon delivered that in the 1dxmkIII, but 120fps is in FHD witch for me is already quite great! 

I don´t think this specs are so unreal likemost of the comments is saying, we know that Sony cameras are rumoring a new A7IV with 4k120fps and a new A7SIII with 8k video. If Canon doesn´t match this well, Sony will still winning the white sheet race. But thats not the point, the point is if Sony also rumoring this, it´s because maybe is not so unreal like that....

What I believe:
Definitely we will have: 

HEIF recording in stills with HDR feature like 1dxmkIII
7 to 10FPS in stills
IBIS
HEVC H.265 codec in video with C-log
[email protected] least 60fps 
[email protected] least 120fps
10bit 4:2:2 with HEVC and c-log
2 dual slot card for CFEXPRESS
Buffer around 1000 like 1dxmkIII

The rest....we must wait. It is unkonwn the power of the new processor and the magic that canon can make to dissipate the heat. Guess we´ll have to wait a bit longer to more rumors come out, but this is a hell of a start!


----------



## jedy (Jan 28, 2020)

According to Mirrorless Rumors, their source claims these specs are ‘nearly completely wrong’. Make of that what you will.









UPDATE: Canon EOS-R5 and R6 rumors are correct - mirrorlessrumors


CR posted these rumored Canon RS specs: 45mp (One source said 40mp) IBIS 5 stops with IBIS alone 7-8 stops of correction when used with in-lens stabilization 14fps / 20fps (One source said 12fps / 20fps) Scroll wheel added to the back No touchbar Liveview/Movie toggle like previous EOS DSLRs...




www.mirrorlessrumors.com


----------



## londonxt (Jan 28, 2020)

The thing that jumped out for me was the increased battery power! Power I hope = increased use. I think that is one area mirrorless lags any other camera type.


----------



## m4ndr4ke (Jan 28, 2020)

Sounds like a replacement for the 5D series.

About that 8k @ 30 fps RAW specification...I bet that's a burst mode, like the EOS M6 Mark II, as 45MP gives us 8k files.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Jan 28, 2020)

Most of these specs are so farcical, I would rate it CR(-10). I could believe 45MP in a non Rs model, and the IBIS, but the rest is pure la la land.


----------



## tron (Jan 28, 2020)

Joe Subolefsky said:


> Forgot the RF 70-200 also already has 5 stops of IS built in as well.


Actually all RF IS lenses have 5 stops IS: RF70-200, RF24-105, RF24-70, RF15-35, RF35.


----------



## uri.raz (Jan 28, 2020)

tron said:


> And for what's worth I do think stupid of Canon not making that 50 1.4 IS lens. It isn't as if they hadn't made already 24 28 and 35 new IS lenses.



And an 85mm f/1.4 IS. I was sure a 50mm f/1.4 IS was soon to follow.


----------



## tron (Jan 28, 2020)

uri.raz said:


> And an 85mm f/1.4 IS. I was sure a 50mm f/1.4 IS was soon to follow.


I do have the 35 and 85 and I like them.


----------



## Joules (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm a bit confused currently regarding the 1DX III. According to the spec on the German Canon page and DPReview the 1DX shoots at 5496*2904 at 60 FPS in RAW video!? I had thought it was only 30p, or am I missing something?

The rumored specs for this body are 8K raw at 30 FPS, where I assume 8K just means roughly 16 times as much as FHD (just as 4K usually means UHD and that's 4 times as much resolution as FHD) So, doing the math:

5496*2904*60 / (16*1920*1080*30) = 0.96

The actual throughput would be almost the same as the 1DX III currently handles. In that regard, the other numbers don't seem all that crazy. And the 1DX III isn't really crippled, it just can't do higher resolutions because the sensor is only 20MP. Mind you, this is based on my impression that the 1DX IIi does 5.4K 60p RAW video.

I would assume the 14/20 FPS means 14 in FF mode, 20 in crop mode. Why would it refer to viewfinder and LiveView - those are virtually the same in a mirrorless body. And that's absolutely realistic, as 14*45 = 630, which is 38% more more than the 14*32.5 of the low cost M6 II can do with an older processor and smaller body (worse for dissipating heat).

20 FPS at FF resolution seems to much, unless that's reduced Bitrate and no AF, like the 8K video option would be. But who would want that?

II get the impression that Canon is working on a ton of bodies that are all fairly modular and which configurations are the ones we'll actually see released could be quite different from the rumors. In any case 8'm surprised about the resolution, as previously we heard THAT Canon wants to regain the high MP crown and had talk of 73 and 82 MP sensors... Fun times ahead!


----------



## Gino_FOTO (Jan 28, 2020)

Quite a unrealistic one, Canon mixit right up to prevent biting from C500 II cake.


----------



## BillB (Jan 28, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> For the first time on CR I totally skipped all the comments. The powers that be sure like to get us all revved up so that we can natter and complain for weeks afterwards when it's not even close to being factual! I refuse to be drawn into this.


As someone has said, sometimes you have to read CR for the humor


----------



## anderslundeby (Jan 28, 2020)

canonnews said:


> to support 20 fps will consume far more power than the EOS R's 8 fps. that means the clocking of the sensor has to be faster, then processor has to process the images faster, and so on, even if you dont use the fps, the sensor and processor is going to move data that much more quickly because it has to for when you do engage continuous high speed.
> 
> and even if you forget stills performance, consider the video which IS a direct comparison against the 1DX III.
> 
> so no, the EOS R is not a good comparison, there's too many factors different.



Hi,

Why does power consumption when you don't shoot bursts have to be so closely correlated with maximum burst speed?

How would you estimate the battery life of a hypthetical 84 MP 1 fps camera?

best regards,

Anders


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 28, 2020)

jedy said:


> According to Mirrorless Rumors, their source claims these specs are ‘nearly completely wrong’. Make of that what you will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their source say the sensor will have even lower res than 45Mpix?


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 28, 2020)

Go Wild said:


> Well....taking a seat and relax and try to manage this info. So, with no scientific approach, we have some huge specs to process. On the stills side, there is nothing much to doubt, 40MP should be a really great spot to most of us, IBIS is a big plus also (although i see this one more as a video plus but good also in stills). I think the camera won´t do much more than 7 to 10 fps, witch is quite good and match the need of almost everyone.


The 1DxII's dual processor from Canon is capable of circa 350mb/s, so that equates to 45mp @ 7.5 fps or there abouts. However, Canon have been developing a newer Dual processor that's 1.5x more powerful. That chip could theoretically handle circa 525mb/s. That could easily yield 45mp @ 11.5 fps. 
BUT there's a bigger question of Canon putting such and expensive chip into a mid tier camera body and eclipsing their new 1DxIII. 
The Eos Rs is going to be a 2nd tier pro camera (in a similar vein to the the 5DSR) and as such it's not going to upstage their 1Dx range. 
From a guess, i would say that 42-45mp is likely. 7-8 fps is likely too. In fact these specs could easily translate over to a 5D4 spec too. A good candidate for a dual release EF and Rf versions of a similar camera body.


----------



## uri.raz (Jan 28, 2020)

DBounce said:


> If the new Samsung S20 Ultra smartphone can record 8K then I see no reason it should be impossible for a modern standalone camera to also accomplish this feat.



For starters, the Samsung S20 being able to record 8K is a rumor. Then there's the smaller the sensor, the easier it is to read it quickly. Finally, it might have shallower color depth and/or have chroma sub sampling.


----------



## BeenThere (Jan 28, 2020)

AAAH, the 1Rx is coming sooner than expected. Oh joy!


----------



## hazydave (Jan 28, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> I don't know feels like they mixed up the specs of the new EOS R with a new Cinema camera with RF mount maybe? Or probably just made up specs i mean Olympus said more than 6.5 stops of stabilization is impossible while the first Canon body with ibis has 8 stops?


Seems unlikely, especially in a FF camera. Olympus did say they believed the earth's rotation limited IBIS to 6.5 stops. That was based on the way they did the gyroscope design, and they got 6.5 stops with hybrid IBIS/OIS in the OM-D E-M1 Mark II. But they redesigned the gyros for the E-M1 X and rated that to 7.5 stops with hybrid. No one has matched that in FF, so it seems unlikely Canon would first shot. Then again, they literally had every competitor's camera to take apart and study, and they're probably all happy to license patents for actual money these days. So who knows.

It is very difficult to move back to a non-IBIS camera once you have adapted to it. Canon needs this, for stills and video.


----------



## anderslundeby (Jan 28, 2020)

Joules said:


> I'm a bit confused currently regarding the 1DX III. According to the spec on the German Canon page and DPReview the 1DX shoots at 5496*2904 at 60 FPS in RAW video!? I had thought it was only 30p, or am I missing something?
> 
> The rumored specs for this body are 8K raw at 30 FPS, where I assume 8K just means roughly 16 times as much as FHD (just as 4K usually means UHD and that's 4 times as much resolution as FHD) So, doing the math:
> 
> ...



According to the white paper,
5.5K RAW video format (5472 x 2886) having the cinema-centric aspect ratio of 17:9. records also at 60 (59.94) fps.


----------



## BillB (Jan 28, 2020)

GMCPhotographics said:


> The 1DxII's dual processor from Canon is capable of circa 350mb/s, so that equates to 45mp @ 7.5 fps or there abouts. However, Canon have been developing a newer Dual processor that's 1.5x more powerful. That chip could theoretically handle circa 525mb/s. That could easily yield 45mp @ 11.5 fps.
> BUT there's a bigger question of Canon putting such and expensive chip into a mid tier camera body and eclipsing their new 1DxIII.
> The Eos Rs is going to be a 2nd tier pro camera (in a similar vein to the the 5DSR) and as such it's not going to upstage their 1Dx range.
> From a guess, i would say that 42-45mp is likely. 7-8 fps is likely too. In fact these specs could easily translate over to a 5D4 spec too. A good candidate for a dual release EF and Rf versions of a similar camera body.


Maybe Canon thinks that the key to 1DXIII sales is the OVR/mirror based AF, rugged design, and manageable file outputs, while throughput is more important on the mirrorless side.


----------



## amorse (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm sure it's already been said a million times in here, but this spec sheet doesn't smell right. 8K recording? I've heard the 5.5k from the 1Dx III was demanding enough to edit, but 8k? That must chew up memory cards in moments. 

Also, last year Canon showed off 8k footage for the first time, and I really struggle to imagine them deciding that the first commercial implementation would be a mirrorless stills camera. Also, last year Apple showed off the ability of their Mac pro to edit 8k footage, and they were using an unnamed Canon camera to capture that footage - so I'd bet 8k is coming, but it'll be in a cinema camera surely before a stills oriented camera. Also, I believe that was the computer which was customizable up and over like $50k, so again I really struggle to see 8k video having a place for the average user.


----------



## AccipiterQ (Jan 28, 2020)

Nelu said:


> I'm sick and tired of this BS!
> How about when a 600mm lens + the 1.4x or 2.x is still not enough???



Particularly when you consider that often times you don't _want _to be too close to an animal. We want to photograph, not disturb. Or for sports, you can only shoot from certain areas, it's not like you can be in the middle of a play on the field.


----------



## AccipiterQ (Jan 28, 2020)

francomade said:


> With all the hype,
> 
> All I need is a 30 megapixel with dual card slots. And 1080p with 120fps. 10bit 8:2:2. Lol.



You know, it's funny, with all the hype around video specs on the last few releases...I don't think what photographers are asking for is too outlandish. Yet Canon hasn't seemed to particularly listen to that.


----------



## Kit. (Jan 28, 2020)

Trankilstef said:


> UPDATE: Canon EOS-R5 and R6 rumors are correct - mirrorlessrumors
> 
> 
> CR posted these rumored Canon RS specs: 45mp (One source said 40mp) IBIS 5 stops with IBIS alone 7-8 stops of correction when used with in-lens stabilization 14fps / 20fps (One source said 12fps / 20fps) Scroll wheel added to the back No touchbar Liveview/Movie toggle like previous EOS DSLRs...
> ...


Maybe those sources are talking about the EOS RP- camera, not about EOS R5?


----------



## tron (Jan 28, 2020)

jedy said:


> According to Mirrorless Rumors, their source claims these specs are ‘nearly completely wrong’. Make of that what you will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously! I cannot understand why CR posted this BS rumor. Only for clicks?


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 28, 2020)

GMCPhotographics said:


> The 1DxII's dual processor from Canon is capable of circa 350mb/s, so that equates to 45mp @ 7.5 fps or there abouts. [..]



No, 350 mbit/s is waaay to low a number:

1DX2: 20MP * 16fps = 320MP/s, with 14bits per pixel, 320.000.000 * (14/8)/(1024^2) = 534MByte/s
1DX3: 20MP * 20fps = 400MP/s, with 14bpp, 400.000.000 * (14/8)/(1024^2) = 680MByte/s
M6II: 32MP * 14fps = 448MP/s, also 14bpp, 448.000.000 * (14/8)/(1024^2) = 762MByte/s

That's assuming the pixels don't get put in a 16bit word, most processors hate unaligned access and put things on 8 or 16 bit boundaries.


----------



## m4ndr4ke (Jan 28, 2020)

Joules said:


> I would assume the 14/20 FPS means 14 in FF mode, 20 in crop mode. Why would it refer to viewfinder and LiveView - those are virtually the same in a mirrorless body


It's not viewfinder/live view, it's mechanical and electronic shutter.



m4ndr4ke said:


> About that 8k @ 30 fps RAW specification...I bet that's a burst mode, like the EOS M6 Mark II, as 45MP gives us 8k files.


This is my bet. The EOS M6 Mark II rumors were exactly like this.
The 45MP Nikon D850 has a resolution of 8256x5504 for stills.


----------



## mpmark (Jan 28, 2020)

Nelu said:


> I'm sick and tired of this BS!
> How about when a 600mm lens + the 1.4x or 2.x is still not enough???



There will never be enough MP for your liking, just saying. Enjoy life my friend.


----------



## tron (Jan 28, 2020)

Nelu said:


> I'm sick and tired of this BS!
> How about when a 600mm lens + the 1.4x or 2.x is still not enough???


Well, for these cases there is always this


----------



## Nelu (Jan 28, 2020)

tron said:


> Well, for these cases there is always this
> View attachment 188377


Oh, no!
Poor chickadees will freak out!


----------



## Nelu (Jan 28, 2020)

mpmark said:


> There will never be enough MP for your liking, just saying. Enjoy life my friend.


That's not true!
The 1DX Mark III doesn't have enough MP for my use, for sure, but the 40-50 MP range is ideal. Even at 30MP the EOS-R and the 5D Mark IV are much more generous than the 1DX series, even if the AF is not quite there.
If you don't need it that's fine but we're all different with different needs.


----------



## goldenhusky (Jan 28, 2020)

The video specs sounds like EOS BS not RS.


----------



## Uneternal (Jan 28, 2020)

Nope, this is either purely made up or they're talking of the 1DX level camera that's surely not coming earlier than december.
Earlier rumors suggested that Canon is releasing 3 cameras this year (a high res model, a 1DX level and an entry one). And before that, there was only talk about a high res model that will have comparable specs to the EOS R.
Its hard to believe, that Canon would now suddenly come up with a model that cannibalizes the newly released 1DX. It would make no sense from marketing point of view and it doesn't fit into the development timeline of earlier rumors.
I call pure BS on that.


----------



## Mark3794 (Jan 28, 2020)

I'll add the fine print for you 


45mp (One source said 40mp) **Effective pixels*
IBIS
5 stops with IBIS alone
7-8 stops of correction when used with in-lens stabilization _***_*With digital IS enhanced enabled in video mode*

14fps / 20fps (One source said 12fps / 20fps)**Maximum frame rate available with electronic shutter **AF fixed when shooting*
Scroll wheel added to the back
No touchbar 
Liveview/Movie toggle like previous EOS DSLRs **Because the start/stop button looked cool*
Larger capacity battery, but looks like the LP-E6
8K @ 30fps RAW **Raw burst mode shooting will be cropped shooting with the electronic shutter*
4K @ 120fps 
4K @ 60fps* *Outputted in 4k(UHD) resolution through image processing **AF fixed when shooting, the angle of view becomes narrower*


----------



## riker (Jan 28, 2020)

A LOT of people would buy it on whatever price if this was true. AAAAND 4K video is NO CROP.


----------



## Trankilstef (Jan 28, 2020)

I spoke to a Canon rep today on a 1dx mkIII hands on event , and talking about the next body he told me some insights. He told me he was pretty sure there won't be CF Express cards in the next body to come (he assured me that the announcement will take place before march as we alreasy know). So the 8K Raw rumor is BS. If it were true the next body would have CF Express to be able to withstand the necessary output.
To summarize what he told me (not much) :
- No Cf Express cards
- Announcement in a month (before march)
- Some 1dx MkIII video features, but he insisted that not all would be there (I hope for H265 10 bits, at least full frame 4k60p, and the new autofocus algorithm)
- He finished telling me that we won't be disapointed to have waited for Canon to fully commit to mirrorless (though he was specifically telling me about the video specs as I told him that for my use the EOS R photography specs are ok for me, but I wanted more on the video side).

PS : after one hour of test with the 1dx MkIII, I can confirm that the DPAF is improved in a lot of ways, it's more refined, more natural, and very snappy, it's just incredible. I really think Canon equals Sony in the AF department. I was shocked at how good it is (especially in video).


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 28, 2020)

Ramage said:


> On my R with Eye AF turned on I hit the
> View attachment 188367
> and then use the
> View attachment 188368
> to select the eye I want. Works well most of the time. Also great when you have multiple people and you want a specific subject.



I've tried it, and I've read the manual, page 271 and page 277. I can't really tell if this method is helping much. Maybe I'm expecting too much? I try it with my son, but he is only 3 yrs old, so maybe his eyes are too small? I am in close.

What happens is the AF square shrinks to fit the eye and then, as long as his face is not jumping too much, and not turned towards me (instead, partial profile), the eye AF works ok. But if he moves, or I move, the square expands and shrinks, sometimes jumps to the other eye or even the ear nearest the camera if he turns so the opening is visible.

I'm just not seeing how eye AF really works better than just using Spot AF and keeping the AF square on the desired eye. Maybe if the posing is kind of slow and predictable it keeps one eye in focus or jumps to the eye closest to the lens...

I'm still not really sold on this feature. But thank you for sharing Canon's preferred way of helping it work better!


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Jan 28, 2020)

Dragon said:


> Other than the high res sensor, how is that a better set of specs? Just a few features and no real specs. The latest one is a lot more detailed and I would say much better. The 75-80 MP will be a similar but different model.



Did you actually read both specs? The older one mentions (as you listed) 75mp, dual card slots, joystick, better evf. The new one mentions 45mp, IBIS, double the FPS, scroll wheel, and superior video capabilities. Try to keep up.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 28, 2020)

mpmark said:


> There will never be enough MP for your liking, just saying. Enjoy life my friend.


You may not have meant it in this way, but the idea that everyone should "just buy a longer lens" comes across as a bit of an arrogant one-percenter comment. It implies that only people who can afford $7,000+ lenses have the right to enjoy nature and wildlife photography. I'm totally sympathetic to those who are trying to get the best photos possible on a limited budget and that means higher resolution cameras, even with all the trade-offs. Plus, there are certainly many situations where carrying a massive big white is impractical.


----------



## tron (Jan 28, 2020)

TedYork said:


> I would find it hard to believe Canon's replacement for the 5DSR is going to be 45mps. Just saying..............


Probably not. Judging from the rumors and 80D and 90D pixel density I expect it between 60 and 80 mpixels.

BUT: It wouldn't be the first time: Remember the consolidation of 1D4 and 1Ds to 1Dx ? It was a step down in mpixels for 1Ds shooters.
Maybe 80mpixels is too much for most lenses and a DLA of f/5.3 (the one of 90D which will have similar pixel density). Not saying it will not be an improvement but it will not be that much of an improvement.
I would rather have a 50mpixel with less noise, better DR, better/faster AF and more speed (fps and buffer size) that that of the already good 5DsR. Even small improvements in all these areas would make an amazing upgrade.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 28, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> I've tried it, and I've read the manual, page 271 and page 277. I can't really tell if this method is helping much. Maybe I'm expecting too much? I try it with my son, but he is only 3 yrs old, so maybe his eyes are too small? I am in close.
> 
> What happens is the AF square shrinks to fit the eye and then, as long as his face is not jumping too much, and not turned towards me (instead, partial profile), the eye AF works ok. But if he moves, or I move, the square expands and shrinks, sometimes jumps to the other eye or even the ear nearest the camera if he turns so the opening is visible.
> 
> ...


For what it's worth, my experience echoes yours. Things get even more problematic when there is more than one person in the scene. I've found that the eye AF tends to just take a stroll around the frame, randomly stopping on things. I think it has a lot of potential, but it still has a lot of bugs in it. That's one reason why I'm not optimistic that a sports/action mirrorless camera that meets the high standards Canon users are used to is imminent.


----------



## londonxt (Jan 28, 2020)

tron said:


> Obviously! I cannot understand why CR posted this BS rumor. Only for clicks?



Surprise when rumour site posts rumour...


----------



## tron (Jan 28, 2020)

londonxt said:


> Surprise when rumour site posts rumour...


There are rumors and rumors however.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 28, 2020)

unfocused said:


> You may not have meant it in this way, but the idea that everyone should "just buy a longer lens" comes across as a bit of an arrogant one-percenter comment. It implies that only people who can afford $7,000+ lenses have the right to enjoy nature and wildlife photography. I'm totally sympathetic to those who are trying to get the best photos possible on a limited budget and that means higher resolution cameras, even with all the trade-offs. Plus, there are certainly many situations where carrying a massive big white is impractical.




+1. 

It's patently bonkers to argue why the the 401mm barrier exists, while competitors & 3rd parties have affordable -500, -600 options. A new 150-600 or 200-600 for (idk) $2k or so is the opportunity for Canon to bring reach to the masses while retaining first party AF and not being saddled with the drawbacks of teleconverters. Such a lens is not that extravagant an ask.

I bird (or travel outdoors in such a place that I'll reasonably expect to see wildlife) maybe once every year. It's not what I usually do. But when I need to shoot wildlife, my options all involved 100-400 + teleconverters or wildly expensive superwhite rentals. The ability to improve reach / the ability to crop is hugely useful.

- A


----------



## Dragon (Jan 28, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> Did you actually read both specs? The older one mentions (as you listed) 75mp, dual card slots, joystick, better evf. The new one mentions 45mp, IBIS, double the FPS, scroll wheel, and superior video capabilities. Try to keep up.


Yes, I read both of them, and yes, they are different, but still fail to see what is "Better" about the first one. Just highlighting a different set of features that might just as well be included in the new spec. The only thing truly different is the MP spec, and as I said those are two different cameras. The first is a 5DS progeny and the second a 5D follow on.


----------



## venusFivePhotoStudio (Jan 28, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> 45 x 20 is not plausible in the next 12 months, full stop.
> 
> 45 x 14 is plausible (42x12, 60x10 cameras exist today), but it makes no sense for Canon to do:
> 
> ...



5D mark IV "dunked" 1Dx mark II in the same way: Resolution, touchscreen, wifi, intervalometer, live view face detect and continuous focus etc.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 28, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> It just doesn't add up unless Canon is panicking and doesn't mind angering all the folks who recently got in on a new body. That's not how they operate.
> 
> - A



The way you word this, it sounds as if you mean that, if Canon were to thrill us all with an unexpected leap in features, they must be *******.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 28, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> The way you word this, it sounds as if you mean that, if Canon were to thrill us all with an unexpected leap in features, they must be *******.




I'm just saying there are some areas in which Canon is (dare say) comfortable in not hitting expectations or performance levels of its competitors.

Here they are not really giving AF when they saddled sensors in the same price point _seven years apart_ with the same basic off-chip architecture:

​
And pure stills horsepower (forget buffer, I'm talking MP x fps), Canon has been comfortable with 30x7 and 50x5 while 42x12 / 45x9 / 60x10 cameras are out there.

That said, Canon does occasionally surprise us in nutty ways:

Crop sensors getting the new on-chip architecture (while some FF sensors didn't?)
An M6 Mark II with a spectacular throughput-per-dollar value proposition
1DX3 endless buffer
...and I have zero doubts about their ability to deliver core tech or really thoughtful feature-based innovations.

I am just not expecting a spec-sheet supercamera.

- A


----------



## AccipiterQ (Jan 28, 2020)

unfocused said:


> You may not have meant it in this way, but the idea that everyone should "just buy a longer lens" comes across as a bit of an arrogant one-percenter comment. It implies that only people who can afford $7,000+ lenses have the right to enjoy nature and wildlife photography. I'm totally sympathetic to those who are trying to get the best photos possible on a limited budget and that means higher resolution cameras, even with all the trade-offs. Plus, there are certainly many situations where carrying a massive big white is impractical.



Also, as someone else also noted...you can have a 600 & 2.0x on APS-C and it's still not going to get you full-frame shots of some animals. Small birds and mammals in particular. Especially if you're trying to be respectful of their space.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 28, 2020)

Oh damn, CR Guy just took us to DEFCON 2-ish. (Maybe DEFCON 2.5.)









Let's talk about those Canon EOS RS/R5 specifications


*Update* We've added new specifications for the Canon EOS R5, check them out here. The Canon EOS RS/R5 specifications that we posted yesterday certainly cau



www.canonrumors.com





(Don't reply here, pls jump to that thread to discuss.)

- A


----------



## tron (Jan 28, 2020)

Budgetwise there are already cameras with decent or super pixel density like 7DII/5DsR and 90D/M6II. Even a 80mpixel Rs camera will have the same pixel density as a 90D/M6II. Since it will cost a lot I do not believe someone who requires such a model is that budget limited.

Lenswise, there are cases when even these 600/2x lenses will be useless like when there are hot air currents.

So we will always have some kind of limitations.

Birders overcome some distance obstacles with better (unobtrusive) technics. I have not experience with these so I make do with what I have. Also sometimes the best shots are when we wait patiently and the birds come towards us.


----------



## reefroamer (Jan 28, 2020)

unfocused said:


> You may not have meant it in this way, but the idea that everyone should "just buy a longer lens" comes across as a bit of an arrogant one-percenter comment. It implies that only people who can afford $7,000+ lenses have the right to enjoy nature and wildlife photography. I'm totally sympathetic to those who are trying to get the best photos possible on a limited budget and that means higher resolution cameras, even with all the trade-offs. Plus, there are certainly many situations where carrying a massive big white is impractical.


I have a 7DII with 100-400, and when subject is still too far away to reach ... I confess: I get out and use my Canon SX60HS. It certainly isn’t the best IQ, but it’s equivalent 24-1300mm zoom lens gets me on the subject, often filling the frame. It’s a $500 bridge camera. I’ll accept the compromise to reach 1300mm for that price. I get less-than-perfect IQ, but I get images I otherwise would never get all. There’s more than one way to get things done.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 28, 2020)

AccipiterQ said:


> Also, as someone else also noted...you can have a 600 & 2.0x on APS-C and it's still not going to get you full-frame shots of some animals. Small birds and mammals in particular. Especially if you're trying to be respectful of their space.



This is the cutest variation of the "sour grapes" fable I've ever heard. The fox can't reach the grapes, so it mutters to itself, "They are probably sour anyway." The photographer can't get close enough to the animal, so mutters to self, "It's best to respect its space anyway."


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Jan 28, 2020)

Dragon said:


> Yes, I read both of them, and yes, they are different, but still fail to see what is "Better" about the first one. Just highlighting a different set of features that might just as well be included in the new spec. The only thing truly different is the MP spec, and as I said those are two different cameras. The first is a 5DS progeny and the second a 5D follow on.



Both specs are listed as the "RS". If they are specs for two different cameras then the writer shouldn't use the same model number.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 28, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> Both specs are listed as the "RS". If they are specs for two different cameras then the writer shouldn't use the same model number.


RS is a made up model designation anyway. Just a place holder. We don't know what Canon will call it/them. We have no idea whether any of the specs on either are true or whether or not they are different cameras.


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Jan 28, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> RS is a made up model designation anyway. Just a place holder. We don't know what Canon will call it/them. We have no idea whether any of the specs on either are true or whether or not they are different cameras.



Understood, but my point stands. If two different potential cameras are being referenced, two different model codes should be utilized to avoid confusion... made up or not.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jan 28, 2020)

unfocused said:


> For what it's worth, my experience echoes yours. Things get even more problematic when there is more than one person in the scene. I've found that the eye AF tends to just take a stroll around the frame, randomly stopping on things. I think it has a lot of potential, but it still has a lot of bugs in it. That's one reason why I'm not optimistic that a sports/action mirrorless camera that meets the high standards Canon users are used to is imminent.


Are you guys seeing the arrows on the eye's\faces to switch the selection. I find it works really well as long as the subject is not moving about.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 28, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> Understood, but my point stands. If two different potential cameras are being referenced, two different model codes should be utilized to avoid confusion... made up or not.


You mean like how Canon doesn't have a "P" on the RP? Like I said, we don't know yet whether those are two different cams or not. What shall we call the fabled speed demon? How does RX suit you?


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 28, 2020)

Ramage said:


> Are you guys seeing the arrows on the eye's\faces to switch the selection. I find it works really well as long as the subject is not moving about.


I've only shot one person at a time. I am happy somebody posted how to use those arrows. Been looking for that trick.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 28, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> Both specs are listed as the "RS". If they are specs for two different cameras then the writer shouldn't use the same model number.


"Thou shalt not should" is a wise saying. These are RUMORS and the second one clearly referred to and RS OR R5. Now who is not "keeping up"?


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jan 28, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I've only shot one person at a time. I am happy somebody posted how to use those arrows. Been looking for that trick.


Yeah drove me mad I kept seeing the arrows in videos and was like "how do I get those..." In my case it was RTFM...


----------



## AccipiterQ (Jan 28, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> This is the cutest variation of the "sour grapes" fable I've ever heard. The fox can't reach the grapes, so it mutters to itself, "They are probably sour anyway." The photographer can't get close enough to the animal, so mutters to self, "It's best to respect its space anyway."



I mean, not really. If you're photographing animals you're in their space. There's also things like waterfowl which are typically on the water negating ability to get closer without a boat, which definitely would disturb the animal.


----------



## slclick (Jan 28, 2020)

I think there's a much better thread over there....


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Jan 28, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> You mean like how Canon doesn't have a "P" on the RP? Like I said, we don't know yet whether those are two different cams or not. What shall we call the fabled speed demon? How does RX suit you?



As these are all "theoretical" until they become reality, and if it were me in charge, it wouldn't matter what you call them, so long as you don't call them the same thing as this site has done.


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Jan 28, 2020)

Dragon said:


> "Thou shalt not should" is a wise saying. These are RUMORS and the second one clearly referred to and RS OR R5. Now who is not "keeping up"?



Your reading comprehension is abhorrent. It said "RS or R5, can't tell." But I forgive your ignorance.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 28, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> As these are all "theoretical" until they become reality, and if it were me in charge, it wouldn't matter what you call them, so long as you don't call them the same thing as this site has done.


Upgraded to a CR3 rumor in a new thread. R5 is the designation.


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Jan 28, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Upgraded to a CR3 rumor in a new thread. R5 is the designation.



Now was that so difficult?


----------



## Dragon (Jan 28, 2020)

TMACIOSZEK said:


> Your reading comprehension is abhorrent. It said "RS or R5, can't tell." But I forgive your ignorance.


In your immediately previous comment (the one I responded to), you specifically said RS. It is important to follow the thread (and good to have respect for your elders  )


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 29, 2020)

AccipiterQ said:


> I mean, not really. If you're photographing animals you're in their space. There's also things like waterfowl which are typically on the water negating ability to get closer without a boat, which definitely would disturb the animal.


Sorry, I mistook your virtue signaling for tongue in cheek.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Jan 29, 2020)

I can sell all of DSLR (6D and 7Dm2), along with all of my ef-m gear and just replace it with this one camera. Can't wait to find out about the size and ergonomics.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jan 29, 2020)

Gloads said:


> I was going to buy the 5DSR last year when the rumors of the 80MP RS came out, and was now looking forward to something new to spark my photography drive. Having used Canon SLRs since 1976, but having the issues with the 1D4 help end my sports photography carrer,
> I was okay with losing the mirror box. I wanted just two things, MP and DR. I want to do repro work of my 6x7 catalog. I want to do more landscape work. I want to do some Astrophotography, and some 4k video when it makes sense. Maybe a little lighter kit as well.
> 
> The RS fit the bill for all of these needs. At 45mp, I will be hard pressed to spend $3,500+ on it, when I can get more MP from the 5DSR at a much lower street price (albeit grey market). Other then an awesome new macro lens (maybe), I can't think of anything the R5 would offer that I would spend $2k more for (not even including the cost of an RF macro).
> ...



This is NOT the rumored Rs (5Ds R equivalent)!

It's either an RS (Sony α7S competitor) or and R5 (5D Mark IV equivalent).

The 70-80 MP RF camera is coming, probably in May.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jan 29, 2020)

Nelu said:


> I'm sick and tired of this BS!
> How about when a 600mm lens + the 1.4x or 2.x is still not enough???



A $20 Ghillie suit will sometimes get you a lot closer than a 2000mm lens will.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jan 29, 2020)

Joules said:


> I would assume the 14/20 FPS means 14 in FF mode, 20 in crop mode. Why would it refer to viewfinder and LiveView - those are virtually the same in a mirrorless body. And that's absolutely realistic, as 14*45 = 630, which is 38% more more than the 14*32.5 of the low cost M6 II can do with an older processor and smaller body (worse for dissipating heat).
> 
> 20 FPS at FF resolution seems to much, unless that's reduced Bitrate and no AF, like the 8K video option would be. But who would want that?



The 14/20 fps would be the difference between mechanical shutter and electronic shutter, not between viewfinder and Live View.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jan 29, 2020)

TedYork said:


> I would find it hard to believe Canon's replacement for the 5DSR is going to be 45mps. Just saying..............



This ain't that camera. It's coming.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jan 29, 2020)

tron said:


> Probably not. Judging from the rumors and 80D and 90D pixel density I expect it between 60 and 80 mpixels.
> 
> BUT: It wouldn't be the first time: Remember the consolidation of 1D4 and 1Ds to 1Dx ? It was a step down in mpixels for 1Ds shooters.
> Maybe 80mpixels is too much for most lenses and a DLA of f/5.3 (the one of 90D which will have similar pixel density). Not saying it will not be an improvement but it will not be that much of an improvement.
> I would rather have a 50mpixel with less noise, better DR, better/faster AF and more speed (fps and buffer size) that that of the already good 5DsR. Even small improvements in all these areas would make an amazing upgrade.



Why do so many people call the 1D X the 1Dx? "Dx' is a Nikon term for crop sensor.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jan 29, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> +1.
> 
> It's patently bonkers to argue why the the 401mm barrier exists, while competitors & 3rd parties have affordable -500, -600 options. A new 150-600 or 200-600 for (idk) $2k or so is the opportunity for Canon to bring reach to the masses while retaining first party AF and not being saddled with the drawbacks of teleconverters. Such a lens is not that extravagant an ask.
> 
> ...



I get what you're saying. I can't justify spending $5K+ on a lens (or what it costs to rent such a lens) based on what the jobs I shoot pay.

But look at it from Canon's point of view:

They'd need to sell thousands and thousands of 7D Mark III bodies to make enough profit to replace the lost profit on a few hundred fast 400-600mm primes not bought by those who _could_ afford them but instead choose to go the crop body/cheaper lens route.

In the past, the fps penalty of the high resolution FF bodies were enough to push most who could afford Big Whites to use them with lower resolution/higher frame rate FF bodies rather than use shorter lenses with crop bodies. But with the pressure from their competitors, Canon seems to be willing to give even higher resolution FF sensors faster frames rates than what those folks see as an acceptable minimum.


----------



## Nelu (Jan 29, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> A $20 Ghillie suit will sometimes get you a lot closer than a 2000mm lens will.


Is that so?...
Well, I’ll make sure the grizzly knows that as well...
Any more useful advices on this topic?


----------



## Michael Clark (Jan 29, 2020)

Nelu said:


> Is that so?...
> Well, I’ll make sure the grizzly knows that as well...
> Any more useful advices on this topic?


----------



## SecureGSM (Jan 29, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> View attachment 188386



Michael, do you also have a photo taken after that bear took a first bite? Just wondering


----------



## AccipiterQ (Jan 29, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Sorry, I mistook your virtue signaling for tongue in cheek.



It's not virtue signaling, it's being a respectful human being. I'm assuming you're one of those people that tramples over stuff and ignores the 'do not go beyond this rope' signs that you see at parks and preserves. Absolute filth.


----------



## uri.raz (Jan 29, 2020)

hazydave said:


> Olympus did say they believed the earth's rotation limited IBIS to 6.5 stops.



I must be missing something here. How does the earth rotation play into this? With a few exceptions, subjects rotate with the earth same as the photographer holding the camera.


----------



## SteB1 (Jan 29, 2020)

crazyrunner33 said:


> The processing power wouldn't be much(remember, the 50D hits close to 2K RAW without a sweat), but the storage requirements would be outrageous. Around 80-100 GB per minute. 8K compressed video would put a heavy load on the processor, especially if it's H.265.


Yes, you're right that it's the storage part which is most absurd. Although 8K video alone is a big stretch, let alone in RAW.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 29, 2020)

AccipiterQ said:


> It's not virtue signaling, it's being a respectful human being. I'm assuming you're one of those people that tramples over stuff and ignores the 'do not go beyond this rope' signs that you see at parks and preserves. Absolute filth.


 Your assumptions are a mirror to your soul, not mine. In fact, you have just proven you don't know the meaning of "respectful."

You made such ridiculous statements that I thought you were joking. So I responded politely with good-natured humor. Obviously, poking a little fun at your self-righteous web-image was just too much.

You said that when we photograph animals we are in their space. Now, I agree, disturbing a nest or habitat is bad for animals, and not the right thing to do. But your statement is so ludicrously broad, that I made a joke about it. Don't humans and animals sometimes occupy shared space? Don't some creatures, such as rats, invade "human" space? Maybe you had turtle nests in mind, but you just made a blanket statement. I joked about it, and you revealed your own hostilities. 

Please find a good comedian and allow yourself to laugh!


----------



## Robin 58 (Jan 30, 2020)

With IBIS combined with lens IS and AF, I assume focus stacking has been incorporated?


----------



## TMACIOSZEK (Jan 30, 2020)

Dragon said:


> In your immediately previous comment (the one I responded to), you specifically said RS. It is important to follow the thread (and good to have respect for your elders  )



Your stalking skills have improved. I'm going to guess you're going to reply to this one also. But I'll keep playing your game of ping ping, no matter how wrong you may be.


----------



## Inspired (Jan 30, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Eye-AF is a given.


I meant an upgrade to what we presently have with the EOS R last update, Canon still needs to go some miles to catch up with the almost perfect Sony eyeAF system.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 30, 2020)

Inspired said:


> Canon still needs to go some miles to catch up with the almost perfect Sony eyeAF system.


Not really. If you are watching old YouTube videos from before the 1.6.0 firmware, then yes. I had my R before that. It was a mess. Now it is wonderful. Have you used one from after the update vs before?


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Jan 30, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Not really. If you are watching old YouTube videos from before the 1.6.0 firmware, then yes. I had my R before that. It was a mess. Now it is wonderful. Have you used one from after the update vs before?



I agree, I pretty much never used it prior to 1.6 as I found I was faster and more accurate just using my thumb. Now I really like using it, that said I have not used the Sony system beyond messing with a few in Camera shops so I do not know what I might be missing. With 1.6 I have not been left wanting of much other than faster shutter speeds while tracking.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jan 31, 2020)

mpmark said:


> i get that but cramming more and more photocells into an area that is not increasing also has its disadvantages, there are more dissadvantages to it then the advantage of cropping.
> If you're cropping then you're not close enough, if you cant get close enough buy a longer lens. I do agree that cropping is nice but there are far more advantages to 45 or less MP at this point. 30 is plenty in my book!



I'd disagree about the disadvantages - it all depends on your style of photography. The advantages include the ability to increase your cropping, the reduction of the impact on the bayer filter on colour resolution, the ability to get almost the same dynamic range as a larger pixel sensor by downscaling images and better final resolution imagery when editing with, for example, rotating to fix wonky horizons. 

The biggest downsides are a reduction in dynamic range (but see above), cost, size of raw files and the impact this has on buffer size and frames per second. 

For me the advantages outweigh the disadvantages, for you and others it's the other way round. I'd never tell people that there's no need for a lower megapixel camera and all cameras should be at least 70 megapixels, and I wish people who don't need high resolution sensors wouldn't keep saying that they aren't needed. You don't need one, that's fine! But others do, and I'm glad they're coming.


----------



## SaP34US (Jan 31, 2020)

You can use crop lens on full frame mirrorless cameras. Which would have better image quailty 20 mp crop body or a image that came from ff camera but crop due using a crop lens that was at 20mp?


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 1, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Michael, do you also have a photo taken after that bear took a first bite? Just wondering



To the best of my knowledge, Dan Haggerty was never bitten by a bear. One time his beard caught fire from a careless restaurant patron carrying a flaming cocktail. He suffered severe burns on his arms while attempting to put the flames out.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Feb 2, 2020)

uri.raz said:


> I must be missing something here. How does the earth rotation play into this? With a few exceptions, subjects rotate with the earth same as the photographer holding the camera.


Me too. Man this stuff is deep. I'm not sure I can cope with the rotation of the earth being a factor in my photography, if it is I think I'm going to quit. It's bad enough with people suggesting im invading animals space while I shoot at a 1000mm from a mile and a half but the rotation of the earth...



A step too far imo.



Peace and love to you all. Regards.

P.s. please someone let me know when the EOS R5 hits so I can place my pre order.

Door closes.


Haha.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 3, 2020)

WelshTony said:


> Not really a fan of the swiping a finger across the screen to move the AF point.


Why do you think its different from other canon mirrorless cameras? You don't swipe the screen for any of them to pick a AF point. Just tap on the point where you want to AF, it works very well.


----------



## WelshTony (Feb 3, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Why do you think its different from other canon mirrorless cameras? You don't swipe the screen for any of them to pick a AF point. Just tap on the point where you want to AF, it works very well.


When you are looking through the EVF and trying to move the AF point at the same time, it is not as easy as having a joystick, especially when you don't have a long thumb!!


----------



## tron (Feb 3, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> There is nothing equivalent about this rumored camera and the 5D series. If this rumor is real, the camera body slams the 5D series. Body slams it, guts it, and then eats it... you know what happens after that.


It always depend on manufacturer's choice. If they choose to introduce a 5DV with these features (it's already 3.5 years after 5DIV after all) and waited for 3.5 years after EOS R introduction it would be the other way round. Or if they introduce both DSLR and mirrorless at the same time, etc...


----------



## fentiger (Feb 5, 2020)

rotation of earth needs to be taken into consideration when doing hand held astro photographs.
for long exposure you need a clock drive to avoid star trails.
however if you do astro + landscape at the same time the landscape will move in relationship of the stars.
do a little experiment, look at the moon through a window, then again 5 minutes later, the moon has moved, window stayed the same


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 6, 2020)

fentiger said:


> rotation of earth needs to be taken into consideration when doing hand held astro photographs.
> for long exposure you need a clock drive to avoid star trails.
> however if you do astro + landscape at the same time the landscape will move in relationship of the stars.
> do a little experiment, look at the moon through a window, then again 5 minutes later, the moon has moved, window stayed the same



Wait. Are your trying to tell me the Earth isn't flat and held up by giant turtles?


----------



## AlanF (Feb 6, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> Wait. Are your trying to tell me the Earth isn't flat and held up by giant turtles?


I related once before how the headmaster (principal) of my high school invited a member of The Flat Earth Society to lecture to us. It was quite a perspicacious choice as it prepared me for some of the discussants here as well as in the wider world.


----------



## Optics Patent (Feb 6, 2020)

AccipiterQ said:


> It's not virtue signaling, it's being a respectful human being. I'm assuming you're one of those people that tramples over stuff and ignores the 'do not go beyond this rope' signs that you see at parks and preserves. Absolute filth.



You almost had me on your side until you hallucinated bad behavior by your adversary and called him filth. 

The reason to treat animals with respect is not because they deserve it. It’s because it habituates civilized behavior so that we tend to treat our fellow man with respect. You seem to have failed at that higher goal. 

But nothing unforgivable following an apology.


----------



## tron (Feb 9, 2020)

Grimbald said:


> Wow, if the sensor comes with a DR of 14 Stops + and good low light capabilities it would be a true killer Camera, finally a worthy opponent for the sony a7 RIII and the D850!


5DMkIV and D850 are NOT so different in DR at ISO 100 and upwards!
5D4 10.83 and D850 11.08 at ISO 100! Similar with EOS R.


Photographic Dynamic Range versus ISO Setting


----------

